# PS4: Sony läutet neue Konsolen-Generation ein - Playstation 4 offiziell enthüllt



## MarcHatke (21. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PS4: Sony läutet neue Konsolen-Generation ein - Playstation 4 offiziell enthüllt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PS4: Sony läutet neue Konsolen-Generation ein - Playstation 4 offiziell enthüllt


----------



## Riesenhummel (21. Februar 2013)

Entäuschung pur. Eher eine Ps3.5. Ein grafisches update für dei pS3 mit ein paar kleinen social features.
irgendwie hatte ich mir doch deutlich mehr von der neuen konsolen Generation versprochen.


----------



## battschack (21. Februar 2013)

Tja war ja wohl klar das es nur ein 3.5 wird wer mehr erwartet hat selber schuld^^


----------



## Metko1 (21. Februar 2013)

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit den Specs 
vorallem sollte man erwähnen das 8gb GDDR5 ram drin steckt das doppelt so schnell ist als die normalen arbeitspeicher.

Ich würde sogar behaupten das es sogar mein PC überbietet oder gleich der power ist
 i5-3570K 
16gb ram
7950amd 
warum? ganz einfach meine CPU kann keine physicX engine aushalten und ruckelt stark
und die ps4 hat die grafikkarte die optimal zusammenarbeitet.
oh ja die PS4 hat sogar extra hardware nur fürs Downloaden damit man gleichzeitig spielen kann und das spiel vollständig downloaded ( wie bei WoW ).


 das alles ist nicht Schlecht, sondern wenn die PS4 in 2-3 jahren den entwicklern besser bekannt ist, machen die spiele einen besseren Grafik zuwachs als PC Only spiele ( multiplatform spiele werdens dann zum PC rüber bringen natürlich^^ ) durch optimierte spiele auf die Hardware.



PS: damit mein ich nicht das der PC schlechter ist sondern die spiele werden besser sein Dank der next gen weil sie keine andere wahl haben ( eig. doch aber ihr wisst schon was ich mein oder? ^^)


----------



## LordCrash (21. Februar 2013)

Sony hat die neue Konsole eben noch mehr auf die Hauptzielgruppe zugeschnitten: Kids und Jugendliche, die eh 10 Stunden am Tag in Facebook abhängen und jeden Furz aus ihrem Leben mit der Welt teilen müssen. Da ist es ja nur folgerichtig, wenn das größte neue Feature ist, dass man jetzt auf Knopfdruck seine "Spieleerlebnisse" veröffentlichen kann..... Bei der PS 3 war das BluRay Laufwerk wenigstens noch eine sinnvolle Neuerung, die die Leute wirklich zum Kaufen angeregt hat. Dafür soll man jetzt Spiele herunterladen können und überhaupt soll mehr über Streams laufen. Dass das wenig innovativ ist und beim PC schon seit Jahren absoluter Standard ist, dem man einfach schon seit Jahren hinterherhinkt, scheint Sony noch nicht aufgefallen zu sein. Ebenso verliert man kaum Worte darüber, wie man die ganzen Versprechen erfüllen will, wenn die Netztanbindung nicht optimal ist.
Unterm Strich bleibt eine Konsole mit stärkerer Hardware, die sich immer mehr einem PC annähert, und einer Menge von Features, die niemand wirklich großartig hinter dem Ofen vorlocken wird. Aber verkaufen wird es sich trotzdem wie geschnitten Brot, die neue PS wird immerhin auf vielen Teenager-Wunschzetteln stehen zum nächsten Weihnachtsfest.....


----------



## der-jan (21. Februar 2013)

ich finde es immer frustrierend wenn ich einen text lese in dem nur schlagworte aus dem marketing übernommen werden ohne daß der schreiber irgendwie mal was erklärt... das ist kein journalismus sondern nachplappern

" Auch die Rumble-Funktion des PS4-Controllers wurde überarbeitet und soll nun realistischer funktionieren" 
???
es geht darum daß ein gamepad vibriert - was soll daran vorher unrealistisch gewesen sein? hatte das vorher "unecht vibriert?" was ist jetzt realistischer? das ist doch wenn man drüber nachdenkt kompletter unsinn oder ist das mit den "realistischen" vibrationen etwas was nur frauen verstehen könnten


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2013)

herunterladbare Spiele und cloudscheiss.....mal sehen wie sich dass mit der üblichen Zensur in Deutschland beisst, Importspiele wirds ja dann in der Form nicht mehr geben - ich hätte allerdings keinen Bock für ein geschnittenes Spiel, dass ich nur online beziehen kann, auch noch Geld zu zahlen.


----------



## MarcHatke (21. Februar 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> ich finde es immer frustrierend wenn ich einen text lese in dem nur schlagworte aus dem marketing übernommen werden ohne daß der schreiber irgendwie mal was erklärt... das ist kein journalismus sondern nachplappern



Wir können (vorerst) auch nur das wiedergeben, was auf der Präsentation gezeigt wurde. Und die Angabe, dass die Rumble-Funktion überarbeitet wurde, ist eben genau so gesagt worden. Wenn Sony nicht mehr dazu verrät, dann können wir auch nicht zusätzlich etwas erfinden. Die Info weglassen geht aber auch nicht. Also was sollen wir Deiner Meinung nach tun?


----------



## BuffaloBilI (21. Februar 2013)

Meine Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen. Fehlen immernoch zu viele Details (Preis, GPU).
Erstmal abwarten, was M$ bringt.

Und sie hat btw. keine Gebrauchtspielesperre.


----------



## Metko1 (21. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Bei der PS 3 war das BluRay Laufwerk wenigstens noch eine sinnvolle Neuerung, die die Leute wirklich zum Kaufen angeregt hat. Dafür soll man jetzt Spiele herunterladen können und überhaupt soll mehr über Streams laufen. Dass das wenig innovativ ist und beim PC schon seit Jahren absoluter Standard ist, dem man einfach schon seit Jahren hinterherhinkt, scheint Sony noch nicht aufgefallen zu sein.


 
uhm also du weisst schon wie alt die PS3 ist oder? und auserdem ist es doch logisch die konsolen mit vielen Features zu pumpen wie, Streaming , youtube, spectate etc. damit die leute es auch kaufen.  Denkst du jemand will jetzt noch ein Iphone der nur telefonieren kann und ein browser hat ohne jegliche App unterstützung???

Die leute wollen das in einem Gerät viel mehr steckt als nur   "CD rein und los Spielen". Die PS3 hatte sich noch mit den Online feature sowie die Xbox gut gehalten trotz der mikrigen ram kapazität die es garnicht ermöglicht hat alles gleichzeitig zu tun.

Also es ist kein wunder das sie jetzt das erst tun können was der PC kann, weil es die Konsole davor auch besser konnte als der PC zu seiner zeit !
das wird diesmal nicht ganz der fall sein aber zumindest bietet die konsole einen weg für viele Updates vorallem mit diesen Specs!  (Skype für PS4 100% )


----------



## Kratos333 (21. Februar 2013)

Sehr genial
Die Hardware ist viel besser als mein jetztiger Rechner obwohl der nichtmal schlecht ist und jedes Spiel reibungslos läuft.

Der Killzone 4 Trailer sieht schonmal abartig aus. Die Konsole wird natürlich am ersten  Tag gekauft 
Die zusätzlichen Features werden erst richtig interessant.


----------



## soranPanoko (21. Februar 2013)

> (Skype für PS4 100% )



Das bezweifel ich doch mal sehr sehr stark. Skype ist immernoch von Microsoft ...


----------



## Metko1 (21. Februar 2013)

BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten, was M$ bringt.
> 
> Und sie hat btw. keine Gebrauchtspielesperre.


 
es gab auch dazu gerüchte und btw. die ps4 hat nichts dergleichen erwähnt das sie eine hat, das erfahren wir auch erst später.


----------



## USA911 (21. Februar 2013)

Was für ein Schmarrn! Was wurde da eigentlich präsentiert? Es wurde ein Kontroller und paar Spielszenen gezeigt, aber kein neues Gerät. Sollte nicht die neue PS4 vorgestellt werden? Gehört nicht zu einer Vorstellung, das man das Gerät zeigt und Fakten liefert? Zumindest ein Prototyp an dem man erahnen kann wie das Endprodukt aussieht hätte man zeigen können.
Aber so ist das als ob Merzedes auf IAA die neue A-Klasse vorstellt, aber zu sehen gibt es nur den Zündschlüssel und ein paar Bilder die aus dem Wagen innerern geschoßen wurden.

Und hey, da ja PC-Technik drin ist in der PS4, dürft ihr mir alle gratulieren, denn ich schreibe gerade von einer PS4^^ Nur ohne AMD aber auch mit hochgezüchteter Grafikkarte.

Also werden die nächsten Konsolen nicht besser oder Leistungsstärker sein wie die PC, sondern einfach nur alles in nem kleinen Gehäuse.

Also sieht man wieder das die Spieleindustrie die PC liebhaber veräppeln und die Programierungen nur noch auf Konsolen zugeschnitten werden, denn ich bin mir sicher, ohne Konsolen wären die Grafikenginees um einiges weiter!!!!


----------



## Metko1 (21. Februar 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Das bezweifel ich doch mal sehr sehr stark. Skype ist immernoch von Microsoft ...


 
komisch also die PS vita und PSP hat skype also wird es sicher möglich sein das die PS4 auch ein APP bekommt


----------



## LordCrash (21. Februar 2013)

Metko1 schrieb:


> uhm also du weisst schon wie alt die PS3 ist oder? und auserdem ist es doch logisch die konsolen mit vielen Features zu pumpen wie, Streaming , youtube, spectate etc. damit die leute es auch kaufen.  Denkst du jemand will jetzt noch ein Iphone der nur telefonieren kann und ein browser hat ohne jegliche App unterstützung???
> 
> Die leute wollen das in einem Gerät viel mehr steckt als nur   "CD rein und los Spielen". Die PS3 hatte sich noch mit den Online feature sowie die Xbox gut gehalten trotz der mikrigen ram kapazität die es garnicht ermöglicht hat alles gleichzeitig zu tun.
> 
> ...


 Öhm, was genau konnte die Konsole denn besser als der PC? BluRay Laufwerke gabs damals auch schon für den PC.....

Der größte Vorteil der Konsole war doch bisher, dass sie günstig ist und dass sie einfach in dem Sinn ist, dass ich einfach eine Scheibe einlege und loszocken kann. Wenn ich das Ding jetzt mit Features vollpacke und PC Hardware reinpacke, dann kann ich mir doch gleich einen PC kaufen, auf dem ich noch viel mehr machen kann, der konfigurierbar ist, der aufrüstbar ist, der erweiterbar ist usw.....


----------



## soranPanoko (21. Februar 2013)

Metko1 schrieb:


> komisch also die PS vita und PSP hat skype also wird es sicher möglich sein das die PS4 auch ein APP bekommt


 
Microsoft hat auch keinen handheld...  Zumal es zu PSPzeiten noch unabhägig war ...


----------



## der-jan (21. Februar 2013)

Grolmori schrieb:


> Wir können (vorerst) auch nur das wiedergeben, was auf der Präsentation gezeigt wurde. Und die Angabe, dass die Rumble-Funktion überarbeitet wurde, ist eben genau so gesagt worden. Wenn Sony nicht mehr dazu verrät, dann können wir auch nicht zusätzlich etwas erfinden. Die Info weglassen geht aber auch nicht. Also was sollen wir Deiner Meinung nach tun?


natürlich nicht weglassen sondern bringen  aber halt kritisch hinterfragen mit nem halbsatz oder so - damit es nicht wie nachplappern aussieht
der  zombie im spiel beißt mich und dann wackelt mein gamepad in meinen händen  und jetzt soll das neue gamepad "realistischer" wackeln? das kommt man sich doch verarscht vor wenn man sowas liest oder nicht?


----------



## Metko1 (21. Februar 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> ich bin mir sicher, ohne Konsolen wären die Grafikenginees um einiges weiter!!!!


 
das wurde schon vor jahren von grafik Entwicklern bestätigt, das sie schon 10 jahre weiter wären aber das problem wäre dann nur noch der preis
also ich hätte keine lust 500-600 euro allein für die grafikkarte auszugeben


----------



## BuffaloBilI (21. Februar 2013)

Metko1 schrieb:


> es gab auch dazu gerüchte und btw. die ps4 hat nichts dergleichen erwähnt das sie eine hat, das erfahren wir auch erst später.


 
PS4: Keine Blockade gegen gebrauchte Spiele - spieletipps

Scheint wohl doch so zu sein.


----------



## USA911 (21. Februar 2013)

Zitat von Metko1: "_das alles ist nicht Schlecht, sondern wenn die PS4 in 2-3 jahren den  entwicklern besser bekannt ist, machen die spiele einen besseren Grafik  zuwachs als PC Only spiele ( multiplatform spiele werdens dann zum PC  rüber bringen natürlich^^ ) durch optimierte spiele auf die Hardware._" 
(Zitatfunktion übersehen^^)

Das bezweifle ich ganz stark!!!!! 
Bei Spielekonsolen steht man in einem Raum mit festen Mauern, die nicht bewegbar sind! (Fest verbaute Hardware, keine Hardware upgrade möglich). Bei PC hast Du mindestens eine fehlende Wand, in der Du nach belieben Teile (Wände) verbauen kannst und auch schon mehr ausreizen kannst.
Und in anderen Worten: Bei einer Konsole sind die maximal anforderungen die bewältigt werden können von vorherein fest und unveränderbar! Bei einem PC nicht, da kannste teile austauschen, wie es den entwicklern gefällt um auch neues zu probieren!!!!


----------



## Kerusame (21. Februar 2013)

was präsentiert wurde? controller-layout, system-specs, viele funktionen, einige launch-titel, diverse partnerprogramme und programmiermöglichkeiten...

ja, bisher gibt es kein offizielles design und keinen preis, aber mal ehrlich ob das ding jetzt rund oder eckig ist macht doch keinen unterschied solang es tolle spiele in guter grafik auf den fernseher bringt.


----------



## Kerusame (21. Februar 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> Bei einer Konsole sind die maximal anforderungen die bewältigt werden können von vorherein fest und unveränderbar! Bei einem PC nicht, da kannste teile austauschen, wie es den entwicklern gefällt um auch neues zu probieren!!!!



nur ist der pc-markt alleine für große und tolle projekte ja in den letzten jahren zu klein geworden - kaum ein entwickler bastelt spiele nur für den pc, schon garnicht AAA-titel mit x-millionen dollar budget.
abgesehen davon ist "was neues probieren" in den letzten jahren gekonnt von fast allen puplishern abgelehnt worden.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. Februar 2013)

Sony hat da ein Gerät vorgestellt, dass ich absolut nicht brauche. Ja, die Technik macht einen Sprung nach vorne - gut so, aber war klar. Aber es fehlen mir defintiv Gründe, warum ich vom PC an die PS4 wechseln sollte. Und ich denke, dass ist auch das Problem der meisten hier. Wer bisher die PS3 als seine Hauptplattform in Sachen Spiele genutzt hat, wird die PS4 sicher gerne annehmen. Alle anderen haben eigentlich keinen Kaufgrund. Und selbst die PS3 Spieler gucken mit ihrer Spielesammlung in die Röhre, da sie selbst verhältnismäßig neue Titel nicht mehr auf ihrer neuen Konsole spielen können. Statt dessen wird ein Controller als Neuheit verkauft und ein Vibrationssystem als der heiße Scheiss angepriesen. So wird Sony definitiv NICHT aus den roten Zahlen kommen. 

Wenn Microsoft einigermaßen klug vorgeht, läuft die neue XBox der PS4 endgültig den Rang ab. Aber auch hier ist leider ähnliches zu erwarten.


----------



## MarcHatke (21. Februar 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> der  zombie im spiel beißt mich und dann wackelt mein gamepad in meinen händen  und jetzt soll das neue gamepad "realistischer" wackeln? das kommt man sich doch verarscht vor wenn man sowas liest oder nicht?



Nein, nicht wirklich. Wir bringen erstmal die Fakten zur Präsentation. Die verschiedenen Aspekte werden wir natürlich im Laufe der Zeit alle bringen und aufarbeiten. In diesem Artikel geht es aber nicht um kritische Hinterfragung, sondern um alle User auf den neuesten Stand zu bringen. Immerhin ist die Präsentation erst wenige Stunden alt. Sonst müssten wir hier auch alle anderen Fakten zur PS4 hinterfragen und nicht nur die Rumble-Funktion des Controllers. Halte einfach Ausschau nach "Das denkt die Redaktion" oder ähnliche Formate. Diese Art von Artikel sind für Einschätzungen gedacht, nicht aber die Meldung zu den Fakten der Präsentation.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Februar 2013)

Kerusame schrieb:


> nur ist der pc-markt alleine für große und tolle projekte ja in den letzten jahren zu klein geworden - kaum ein entwickler bastelt spiele nur für den pc, schon garnicht AAA-titel mit x-millionen dollar budget.
> abgesehen davon ist "was neues probieren" in den letzten jahren gekonnt von fast allen puplishern abgelehnt worden.


 Abgesehen davon sind viele der AAA-Titel der letzten Jahre einfach nur Mist gewesen, X-Millionen Budget hin oder her....


----------



## USA911 (21. Februar 2013)

Metko1 schrieb:


> das wurde schon vor jahren von grafik Entwicklern bestätigt, das sie schon 10 jahre weiter wären aber das problem wäre dann nur noch der preis
> also ich hätte keine lust 500-600 euro allein für die grafikkarte auszugeben


 

Wer das neueste von Anfang an haben möchte, zahlt halt dafür. Wem es reicht späzter die Technik zu haben zahlt weniger. Ist wie bei Neuwagen auch! Nur das bei Autos zum größten Teil, die aktuelle Technik auf den Markt kommt und dort die Technikentwicklung nicht ausgebremst wird, wie von den Konsolen.

Siehe 3D! Warum gibt es kaum 3D unterstützung bei Spielen. Weil die Konsolen die momentan auf dem markt sind das nicht können!

Konsolen sollten vom Markt gesehen werden was sie sind! Spielzeug!!!!! Ein PC ist eben kein Spielzeug, aber wird leider von der Spieleindustrie genau so gesehen!!!!

Daher wird es Zeit, dass sich mal wieder auf die möglichkeiten geschaut wird, die man haben könnte und auch die PCs mehr beachtetwerden, damit dann auf Grund der PC Technik, dementsprechend Spielekonsolen entwickelt werden können, damit es auch wirklich neuerungen sind. Für mich macht es den Eindruck, das bei PS3 zu 4 einfach nur DX10 auf DX11 gebracht wurde und nicht auf neue Technische Leistung, die es noch nicht auf dem Markt gibt, geachtet wurde!!!! (Letzter Satz, eigene Meinung, an Hand was bisher bekannt ist von PS4!!!!)

Beispiel: Fußballmanager 13 (Publischer EA): Warum keine neue Engine? - Antwort, damit das Spiel noch bis Weihnachten auf den konsolen läuft. Ausreizung der PC Leistung Grafik: 5-10%

Dabei hätten sie wunderbar, neue Enginees einbauen können und dann im neuen Jahr für die konsolen die Enginee in verbesserter Form verwenden können und die krankheiten durch ein Jahrestest durch PC Nutzer eliminieren.


Aber eins vergessen die KONSOLEROS, irgendwann wird es schwierigkeiten geben durch Viren, etc... denn ein PC ist wartungsfreundlicher und kann vom Anwender selber neu aufgespielt werden, eine konsole kann man nie "Leerfegen" und neu aufsetzen^^


----------



## Kerusame (21. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon sind viele der AAA-Titel der letzten Jahre einfach nur Mist gewesen, X-Millionen Budget hin oder her....


 

wie wahr, wie wahr...


----------



## Omega_1 (21. Februar 2013)

naturlich haben sie die console nicht gezeigt so bleibt der hype fur die ps4 bestehen bis zur e3, wahrscheinlich sehen wir auf der e3 noch mehr 1st party spiele, hatten sie jetzt alles gezeigt dann ist die katze aus dem sack und wass dann - das ganze jahr bis zum launch nicht neues. Ich spiel auf pc und console und war grad auf GT,gaf...und es ist alles voll von weinenden pc-only gamer die die ps4 trashen, scheint hier kein unterschied zu sein


----------



## Kerusame (21. Februar 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> Konsolen sollten vom Markt gesehen werden was sie sind! Spielzeug!!!!! Ein PC ist eben kein Spielzeug, aber wird leider von der Spieleindustrie genau so gesehen!!!!



konsolen werden vom markt als genau das angesehen was sie sind - melkkühe.

wenn du mit weniger aufwand mehr geld machen kannst, ist wohl klar dass du dir nicht extra mühe gibst nur um einer plattform die weniger umsatz macht einen aufschwung zu verschaffen.

sieh dir allein verkaufszahlen von AAA-titeln wie call of duty oder battlefield an. eine konsole allein erreicht oft schon die doppelte verkaufszahl der pc-version. abgesehen davon ist es leichter spiele für ein weltweit gleiches system zu programmieren als auf diverse unterschiedliche soft- und hardwaretypen einzugehen und es dadurch massentauglich zu machen.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Februar 2013)

Omega_1 schrieb:


> und es ist alles voll von weinenden pc-only gamer die die ps4 trashen, scheint hier kein unterschied zu sein


 Welchen Grund sollen denn die PC Spieler haben, darüber zu weinen? Wir haben ja unsere Next-Gen Konsole schon unterm Schreibtisch stehen.... 

Wenn schon, dann müssten die (erwachsenen) PS 3 Spieler weinen, da die Nachfolgerkonsole bisher keinen wirklichen Kaufgrund außer vielleicht Exklusivtitel bietet. Der ganze restliche Social-Schmarrn ist was für Kids mit Geltungssuchtsyndrom....


----------



## Exar-K (21. Februar 2013)

Nach der Sichtung aller Videos und Infos, muss ich zugeben, dass es mich nicht sonderlich vom Hocker gehauen hat.
Grafisch sind die gezeigten Dinge teilweise durchaus ansehnlich, aber sonst?
Wo bleiben die Inhalte, Innovationen, neues Spieldesign, etc?
Momentan könnte man glauben, die PS4 wird eine Plattform für stromlinienförmige Shooter und eine Handvoll Rennspiele.

Da muss noch deutlich mehr kommen, um mich zu überzeugen.


----------



## USA911 (21. Februar 2013)

Klar! Hier sollte die PS4 vorgestellt werden! Ist sie das?  Da hätten Sie genauso einen Flyer verteilen können.

Eine Vorstellung / Präsentation, zeigt ein Produkt das fertig für die Markteinführung ist! Ich will das Produkt sehen, Technische Daten haben, um mir ein Urteil zu fällen. Um ein Vergleich zu den Produkten zu haben die auf dem Markt sind! Will vergleichsmöglichkeiten und keine Werbung ala Fernsehschoppingkanäle!!!!

Bei nem Auto, muß mir auch keiner Sagen, dass ich mit einem Radio, rundfunk empfangen kann. Dass ich mit dem Auto auf einer Autobahn mit 120 fahren kann!

Von dem Produkt wurde so gut wie gar nichts gesagt/ gezeigt!


----------



## z3ro22 (21. Februar 2013)

wenn das nicht vom hocker haut hat man echt eine macke


----------



## USA911 (21. Februar 2013)

Omega_1 schrieb:


> naturlich haben sie die console nicht gezeigt so bleibt der hype fur die ps4 bestehen bis zur e3, wahrscheinlich sehen wir auf der e3 noch mehr 1st party spiele, hatten sie jetzt alles gezeigt dann ist die katze aus dem sack und wass dann - das ganze jahr bis zum launch nicht neues. Ich spiel auf pc und console und war grad auf GT,gaf...und es ist alles voll von weinenden pc-only gamer die die ps4 trashen, scheint hier kein unterschied zu sein


 

Trashen. Ist nun mal das Problem, wenn Sachen versprochen werden, die nicht gehalten werden. Schließlich hat Sony (und nicht wir, oder einer der Pressevertreter) das als "Offiziele Vorstellung der PS4" angepriesen! Und wenn man das anpreißt, dann sollte man auch die katze aus dem Sack lassen!!!


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...] Wir haben ja unsere Next-Gen Konsole schon unterm Schreibtisch stehen....


Hach ja ... das Hauptargument der elitären PC Master Race Rasse!  

Was nützt dir dieser absolute uber pc, wenn du gerade mal eine handvoll Spiele hast, die diese Leistung wirklich abrufen können und, viel wichtiger, einen deutlichen Mehrwert ( = deutlich bessere ) Grafik bieten?!

Wir PC Spieler profitieren davon, wenn die neuen Konsolen deutlich leistungsfähiger werden ... denn es wird immer für den Markt entwickelt, der am meisten Umsatz generiert: das sind im Moment die Konsolen.

Soll heißen: geht es den Konsoleros gut, geht es uns gut.



> Wenn schon, dann müssten die (erwachsenen) PS 3 Spieler weinen, da die Nachfolgerkonsole bisher keinen wirklichen Kaufgrund außer vielleicht Exklusivtitel bietet. Der ganze restliche Social-Schmarrn ist was für Kids mit Geltungssuchtsyndrom....


 Ja bla ... sorry. Aber das ganze System auf diesen Social Kram zu reduzieren ist genauso "fail".

Schaut euch doch mal bitte die Hardwareleistung in Verbindung mit den Techdemos an ... allein das ist ein Grund, sich über eine neue Konsole zu freuen. 

Worüber freut sich denn der "ach so elitäre PC-Spieler"? Das seine Grafikkarte seit drei Generationen ca. 30cm lang ist und einen fetten Lüfter drauf hat?

Was genau hat sich den beim PC (Spiele) Markt verändert? Nichts. Die Hardware wurde immer besser ... super! ./golfclap


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. Februar 2013)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> wenn das nicht vom hocker haut hat man echt eine macke


 Nö. Was ist denn an dem bisher gezeigten so besonders? Absolut gar nix.


----------



## z3ro22 (21. Februar 2013)

@Lightbringer667 ja genau ist ja auch full hd .... da würde ich auch so reagieren...

ich lass es zu soviel dummheit fällt mir nichts mehr ein.

pc spinner...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ja bla ... sorry. Aber das ganze System auf diesen Social Kram zu reduzieren ist genauso "fail".



Das Problem ist halt, dass Sony nix wirklich anderes "neues" präsentiert hat. Dass die Technik stärker wird, war klar, dass die Konsole wieder einen Controller haben wird, war auch irgendwie klar 

Bleibt noch der Social Media Quatsch - den ich nicht brauche. Sogesehen ist die Reduzierung darauf nachvollziehbar, es wird eben nix anderes geboten, was so nicht von vornherein absolut klar war.


----------



## USA911 (21. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> H



Aber ich sehe gerade auch kein Punkt, wo der PC von den Konsolen profitiert haben soll? (Nicht verkauf oder Titelerscheinungen) sondern Technisch. (Fände ich mal sehr interesant)

Mir geht es nicht darum die Konsolen zu deformieren, sondern einfach darum zu zeigen, das Sony KEINE PRÄSENTATION einer Spielekonsole gemacht hat, sondern eine Vorschau, was kommt! Denn ob die Konsole Müll ist oder das Technische Gerät des jahrtausends, kann keiner mit den paar Faktenfetzen sagen!


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass Sony nix wirklich anderes "neues" präsentiert hat. Dass die Technik stärker wird, war klar, dass die Konsole wieder einen Controller haben wird, war auch irgendwie klar
> 
> Bleibt noch der Social Media Quatsch - den ich nicht brauche. Sogesehen ist die Reduzierung darauf nachvollziehbar, es wird eben nix anderes geboten, was so nicht von vornherein absolut klar war.


Betrachtet man lediglich die Pressekonferenz allein, mag das stimmen. Ich beziehe mich aber auf News & Meldungen, die ich heute morgen um 07:30 lesen konnte, u.a. die von Sony bestätigten, weil veröffentlichten, *Hardwaredaten* der PS4. 

Des Weiteren gab es Techdemos und "echte" Spielsequenzen zu sehen. Wenn Leute jetzt behaupten, die Demos liefen alle auf einem PC ... dann möchte ich das bitte schwarz auf weiß lesen. Nur weil ein mir Unbekannter Forenuser so eine Behauptung aufstellt, muss es nicht stimmen. Damit meine ich jetzt übrigens alle Sequenzen, nicht nur Watch Dogs. 

Das sie das Gehäuse nicht gezeigt haben, okay, darüber kann man streiten ... aber ich kann in einem 30 EUR PC Gehäuse auch Hardware im Wert von 1.500 EUR haben. D.h. die Gehäuseform dürfte für die Plattform "PS4" nicht wirklich wichtig sein.


----------



## ZloUmOE (21. Februar 2013)

...Was ist denn ein "x68-Prozessor"?  Da gabs wohl nen Zahlendreher


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. Februar 2013)

z3ro22 schrieb:


> @Lightbringer667 ja genau ist ja auch full hd .... da würde ich auch so reagieren...
> 
> ich lass es zu soviel dummheit fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
> 
> pc spinner...


 
Eigentlich heißt's ja "don't feed the troll"  - aber dennoch:

Ich besitze mehrere Konsolen und Spiele an all meinen Plattformen regelmäßig. Eine Playstation habe ich bisher aus verscheidenen Gründen ausgelassen. Und das was Sony da gezeigt hat, bietet für mich absolut kein Argument, an der Situation etwas zu ändern. Was Sony gezeigt hat war berechenbar und absolut unspektakulär. Wegen der Technik kaufe ich keine Konsole - dafür habe ich den PC. Eine Konsole sollte das bequeme Spielen im Wohnzimmer ermöglichen, mit darauf abgestimmten Spielen. Sie sollte zu dem abwärtskompatibel sein, möchte mir mein TV Regal nicht mit zig Kästen zustellen. Nur ein längst überfälliges Technikupdate ist nett. Aber haut mich echt nicht vom Hocker. Sorry.

P.S.: Es geht auch ohne Beleidigungen, auch wenn man das mit 16 vielleicht noch nicht versteht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2013)

Es wird für mich erst interessant zu sehen, wie stark die Unterschiede zwischen der PS4 und ihrer Vorgängerin bei gleichen Spielen ausfallen werden. Beispiel "Watch Dogs", was ja sowohl für Next-Gen- als auch für Current-Gen-Konsolen angekündigt wurde.
Also wenn der Vorteil der PS4 nur in der stabileren/höheren Framerate und echten HD-Texturen liegt... Wow... Sollte mich das als PCler sprachlos machen ?!  

Naja, erstmal muss das fertige Teil zeigen, was es in der Praxis wirklich kann. Wir hatten schon zu oft chice Präsentationsdemos gesehen, danach wurden wir ja wieder auf den Boden der harten Spiele-Realität zurückgeworfen.

Noch sollte man mit dem Gehype vorsichtig sein... Und Konkurrent Microsoft im Auge behalten.


----------



## Gast20180705 (21. Februar 2013)

Ich hoffe mal, dass man jetzt auch wieder Fortschritte in Gegner-KI, Leveldesign und Gameplaymechaniken bekommt.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe gerade auch kein Punkt, wo der PC von den Konsolen profitiert haben soll? (Nicht verkauf oder Titelerscheinungen) sondern Technisch. (Fände ich mal sehr interesant)


Habe ich das so geschrieben? Ich meinte, wenn die aktuellen Konsolen neue Hardware bekommen, dann profitieren wir PC Spieler.
Damit meine ich logischerweise nicht die Technik, sondern das Endprodukt -> die Spiele.

Schau dir doch jetzt Multiplattformtitel an. Die meisten sehen, mehr oder minder, so aus wie das Konsolengegenstück. Das mag dem Kostendruck, Zeitdruck oder einfach Desinteresse der Entwickler / Publisher am PC Markt geschuldet sein, denn wie ich bereits meinte, wird immer für den Markt entwickelt und optimiert, wo man am meisten Geld verdienen kann.

Wenn die neuen Konsolen jetzt ohne Probleme 1080p mit AA, High Res Texturen etc.pp. darstellen können, dann profitieren wir PC Spieler davon, weil wir eben auch diese High Res Texturen, 1080p optimierte Engines und Kantenglättung bekommen.



> Mir geht es nicht darum die Konsolen zu deformieren, sondern einfach darum zu zeigen, das Sony KEINE PRÄSENTATION einer Spielekonsole gemacht hat, sondern eine Vorschau, was kommt! Denn ob die Konsole Müll ist oder das Technische Gerät des jahrtausends, kann keiner mit den paar Faktenfetzen sagen!


 Lässt sich drüber streiten ... die Fakten der Hardware sind zu 80% komplett und 95% komplett um über die technische Leistungsfähigkeit zu spekulieren. Denn ob jetzt eine SSD verbaut ist oder eine ordinäre 7.2k rpm Festplatte, dürfte auf die Performance der Spiele *keinen* Einfluss haben.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (21. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Betrachtet man lediglich die Pressekonferenz allein, mag das stimmen. Ich beziehe mich aber auf News & Meldungen, die ich heute morgen um 07:30 lesen konnte, u.a. die von Sony bestätigten, weil veröffentlichten, *Hardwaredaten* der PS4.
> 
> Des Weiteren gab es Techdemos und "echte" Spielsequenzen zu sehen. Wenn Leute jetzt behaupten, die Demos liefen alle auf einem PC ... dann möchte ich das bitte schwarz auf weiß lesen. Nur weil ein mir Unbekannter Forenuser so eine Behauptung aufstellt, muss es nicht stimmen. Damit meine ich jetzt übrigens alle Sequenzen, nicht nur Watch Dogs.
> 
> Das sie das Gehäuse nicht gezeigt haben, okay, darüber kann man streiten ... aber ich kann in einem 30 EUR PC Gehäuse auch Hardware im Wert von 1.500 EUR haben. D.h. die Gehäuseform dürfte für die Plattform "PS4" nicht wirklich wichtig sein.


 
Mir geht es auch nicht darum, die Konsole zwanghaft unter dem PC anzusiedeln. Spiele ja selbst auf mehreren Plattformen, sondern darum, dass Sony da einfach nix spektakuläres Präsentiert hat, was diesen ganzen Trubel rechtfertigt. Die Spiele sehen gut aus, keine Frage - aber um die zu beurteilen ists einfach noch zu früh. Ob die auf nem PC laufen würden, ist ebenfalls nicht zu beurteilen. Ist aber auch nicht so, dass einem die Kinnlade metertief in den Boden sinkt.


----------



## Metko1 (21. Februar 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe gerade auch kein Punkt, wo der PC von den Konsolen profitiert haben soll? (Nicht verkauf oder Titelerscheinungen) sondern Technisch. (Fände ich mal sehr interesant)
> !


 
Technisch... hier gehts doch nur noch um dieses thema... sind wir noch beim thema spiele? hab so das gefühl das 80% der kommentarverfasser es einfach nicht raffen das Konsolen den Spiele markt beherschen und rabowke es perfekt beschrieben hat.

Ich freue mich einfach sehr drauf das es neue Spiele geben wird die auch auf der Konsole schöner aussehn werden und von mir aus können die PC spieler wie immer "weinen" das sie kaum Multiplatform  release gewisser genre (siehe JRPG ) bekommen, denn ich glaube das wird sich kaum ändern! dieser grund sollte eigentlich selbstbeantwortbar sein.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch nicht darum, die Konsole zwanghaft unter dem PC anzusiedeln. Spiele ja selbst auf mehreren Plattformen, sondern darum, dass Sony da einfach nix spektakuläres Präsentiert hat, was diesen ganzen Trubel rechtfertigt. Die Spiele sehen gut aus, keine Frage - aber um die zu beurteilen ists einfach noch zu früh. Ob die auf nem PC laufen würden, ist ebenfalls nicht zu beurteilen. Ist aber auch nicht so, dass einem die Kinnlade metertief in den Boden sinkt.


 Eine modulare Plattform wird einer fest definierten _*immer*_ überlegen sein ... 

D.h. der PC wird *immer* besser sein als eine Konsole, jedenfalls so lange, wie es High End Grafikkarten für den PC gibt. 

Über den Sinn und Unsinn, über den Inhalt, die Präsentation der ganzen Konferenz können wir uns gerne unterhalten, nur werden wir die "wahren" Gründe dafür nie herausfinden. Einfachste Erklärung: Sony will und kann es sich nicht mehr leisten bis zur E3 zu warten, das Geschäftsfeld "PS" ist seit einiger Zeit auf den absteigenen Ast & so möchte man im Gespräch bleiben.

Vllt. sehen wir auf der diesjährigen E3, oder GDC?, schon ein paar mehr Spiele, größere Präsentation, das Gehäuse etc. ... es ist ja nicht so, dass Sony nichts gezeigt hätte und die PS4 morgen verkauft. Es ist Werbung, was sonst? Ob das nun clever ist, zu früh oder sonst was muss doch jeder selbst entscheiden, für *mich* sind die Hardwarefakten interessant und das allein reicht mir, warum?

* MS muss mitziehen oder gar übertreffen, d.h. wir haben hier ein "Wettrüsten" im Konsolenbereich der für den PC Markt nur von Vorteil ist
* Multiplattformtitel werden in *naher *Zukunft, d.h. noch in diesem Jahr, einen deutlichen Schritt nach vorne machen was die Qualität der Darstellung betrifft

Was will man als PC Spieler, dem die PS4 völlig egal ist, denn noch mehr?


----------



## Puffdady (21. Februar 2013)

"So kommt ein X68-Prozessor zum Einsatz"

Ich bin wohl der einzige dem dieser Fehler auffällt ^,^


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2013)

Puffdady schrieb:


> "So kommt ein X68-Prozessor zum Einsatz"
> 
> Ich bin wohl der einzige dem dieser Fehler auffällt ^,^


 Nö.


----------



## Puffdady (21. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nö.


 
naa guuut.
aber fast =P

ich bin echt gespannt auf die PS4 und die xbox.
wie gut spiele auf älterer hardware aussehen, haben die heutigen generationen ja super gezeigt.
ich besitze auch eine xbox360 mit kinect aber war schon immer mehr für die PS.

die neue version wirkt sehr interessant auf mich.


----------



## Fresh1981 (21. Februar 2013)

Ähm ist eigentlich keinem aufgefallen das die PS4 kein Laufwerk besitzt?
Desweiteren eine Kamera die immer läuft über Sony's Netzwerk das ja so sicher ist. Also ich weiss nicht ob das nicht vielleicht zuviel ist Möchte nicht alles Preisgeben von mir. Leistung ist wohl Top. Aber ich bleibe dennoch beim PC. Crysis 3 sieht schon jetzt besser aus als das was man gestern im LiveStream geshen habe
Allerdings war nichts von der Konsole zu sehen. Obwohl ich Sony da nichts vorwerfen will. Mal schauen wie sich das ganze entwickelt


----------



## Speedshooter93 (21. Februar 2013)

OMG wie hier manche schon abgehen und die PS4 schlecht machen die gerade mal ansatzweise vorgestellt wurde. 

Ich verstehe nicht was manche Leute von einer Konsole die möglicher weise zwischen 300 und 500€ kosten soll erwarten und meinen das wird Ultra High End. Das gezeigte Material kann sehr wohl überzeugen die Grafik ist auf aktuellem stand und Namenhafte Titel wurden auch schon angekündigt. Alles im allem bisher ein gutes Paket.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Februar 2013)

Ich fand die Präsentation ganz interessant 
Die vielen Social Gaming Features sind mir recht egal, falls ich mir die PS4 irgendwann mal kaufen sollte, wird dieser Share Button wohl unbenutzt bleiben. Und mit Facebook verbunden wird da erst recht nichts, soweit kommt's noch 
Aber ansonsten fand ich's ok, bin jetzt weder irgendwie stark gehyped noch enttäuscht, sondern warte erstmal noch weitere Details ab. Da ich aber sowieso seit längerem vor hatte mir nochmal eine Konsole zuzulegen, bin ich als potenzieller, unvoreingenommener Kunde im Moment stark an der PS4 interessiert. Microsoft, it's your Turn


----------



## Maxicus (21. Februar 2013)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> Ähm ist eigentlich keinem aufgefallen das die PS4 kein Laufwerk besitzt?
> Desweiteren eine Kamera die immer läuft über Sony's Netzwerk das ja so sicher ist. Also ich weiss nicht ob das nicht vielleicht zuviel ist Möchte nicht alles Preisgeben von mir. Leistung ist wohl Top. Aber ich bleibe dennoch beim PC. Crysis 3 sieht schon jetzt besser aus als das was man gestern im LiveStream geshen habe
> Allerdings war nichts von der Konsole zu sehen. Obwohl ich Sony da nichts vorwerfen will. Mal schauen wie sich das ganze entwickelt



Also eine Laufwerk hat die PS3, das wurde schon lange vermutet und ich habs auf PCGH meiner Meinung nach huete Morgen gelesen. Es ist ein BlueRay Laufwerk, wie vermutet. 
Also ich weiß ja nicht. Crysis 3 sieht zwar hammer aus. Aber vorallem das Killzone sieht auch extrem geil aus. Die detailierte Weitsicht und der Rauch sind vor allem sehr schön anzusehen.
Auf jedenfall kann man sehen das die Texturen schön hoch angesetzt sind. Während bei dem einzigen Titel, der auch für PS3 angekündigt wurde, auch hier und da verwaschene Texturen zu sehe waren - zumindest auf Bildern!


----------



## Maiernator (21. Februar 2013)

Man hat  jedenfalls gemerkt, dass Sony finanziell unter Druck steht. Die Neuerungen waren durchschaubar bzw der nächste logische Schritt. Eine Angleichung an der Tablet markt und die Kontrolle der Kundschaft durch soziale Dienste. 
Es fehlt die wirklich innovative Komponente. Man könnte auch sagen die Ps3 hatte sie nicht, wenn man gemein ist. Dennoch erstmal abwarten, auch wenn die Gebrauchtspielsperre dementiert wurde, möglich ist sie nach wie vor, denn Sony wird sich an M$ orientieren. 

Hardwaretechnisch ist es ein Schritt nach vorne, keine Frage, dennoch fällt er nicht so groß aus wie seinerzeit zwischen Ps2 und 3 vor allem wenn man betrachtet, welch großer Zeitabstand nun zur neuen Generation besteht.
Die Präsentation an sich war aber schwach, viel zu viel Gequatsche und Lobhudelei gepaart mit eher uncharismatischen Menschen. Klar es ist eine Werbeveranstaltung, aber Understatement begleitet von einer unterhaltenden Show wäre sicher besser angekommen.
Solch staubtrockene Vorstellungen funktionieren intern, aber nicht nach außen. 
Dachte die Wii U Show war schon schlecht, aber Sony war nicht wirklich besser.
Mal sehen wie sich das Ganze entwickelt.


----------



## der-jan (21. Februar 2013)

USA911 schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich ganz stark!!!!!
> Bei Spielekonsolen steht man in einem Raum mit festen Mauern, die nicht bewegbar sind! (Fest verbaute Hardware, keine Hardware upgrade möglich). Bei PC hast Du mindestens eine fehlende Wand, in der Du nach belieben Teile (Wände) verbauen kannst und auch schon mehr ausreizen kannst.
> Und in anderen Worten: Bei einer Konsole sind die maximal anforderungen die bewältigt werden können von vorherein fest und unveränderbar! Bei einem PC nicht, da kannste teile austauschen, wie es den entwicklern gefällt um auch neues zu probieren!!!!



diese ansicht ist falsch - weil du vergißt daß videospiele ein massenmedium sind - sie werden entwickelt um millionen gleichzeitig anzusprechen
deine argumentation wäre richtig, wenn es einen entwickler geben würde der sagt: rein damit ich mal zeig was möglich ist stürze ich mich mal auf die neuste grafikkarte von ati/nvidea, investiere da richtig rein und lass es krachen - das ergebnis wäre dann mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit ein sensational aussehendes spiel mit top performance... aber das macht keiner weil es wirtschaftlich keinen sinn macht - eben weil es am pc so viele möglichkeiten gibt - steckt da ne high end karte von jetzt oder von vor nem halben jahr drin, oder ne mittelklasse karte usw - wird kein spieleentwickler da wirklich ressourcen reinknütteln - er sieht was er mit der grafikkarte xy anstellen könnte - aber er hat keine ahnung wie viele leute diese karte haben werden wenn das spiel raus ist
aus dem grund  wird er immer darauf setzen die grafik bei einem konsolenspiel zu optimieren - weil da ist der markt bekannt, da weiß er daß sein investiertes geld sich auszahlen wird - das unveränderbare der hardware über einen zeitraum von 3-4-5 jahre - das ist der vorteil der konsole
die unberechenbarkeit des pc marktes ist das größte übel - die entwickler scheuen sich die jeweiligen grafikkarten zu nutzen weil sie nicht wissen - wie viele leute kann ich da am ende ansprechen - wenn ich da jetzt in die optimierung gut geld reinstecken würde...


----------



## Cibox (21. Februar 2013)

Um ein Finanz-Rating zu strapazieren: bei mir bekommt die PS4 ein AA mit negativen Ausblick

Obwohl ich kein Fan von Social Media bin, finde ich prinzipiell das gar nicht mal so schlecht mit Kumpels zusammen zu zocken.... was aber gar nicht geht ist dass man in dem PS Network ohne Alias (also mit echten Namen) angeführt wird.

Zumindest ist dieses Feature etwas mit dem ich zumindest _irgendetwas_ anfange. Es gibt noch eine Reihe von anderen vorgestellten Dingen die mir überhaupt nix bringen:

Suspend Modus: Ein absoluter Kaufgrund 
Cross Play mit Vita: Ich will/brauch/mag keine Vita! Da es so wahrscheinlich einem Großteil der PS3 Besitzer geht, ist das Feature absolut für die Rundablage
Der neue Controller: "Share"-Button, Touchoberfläche und (afaik) built-in Move ... alles dinge die brauche wie nen Getränkehalter.


----------



## Svatlas (21. Februar 2013)

Muss auch sagen das die Technik schon sehr interessant ist und für eine Konsole, wenn sie wirklich so kommen sollte, durchaus akzeptable ist. Die Präsentation an sich war echt gut gemacht und man hat jeden moment darauf gewartet das nun die PS4 vorgestellt wird.....wo man ja leider enttäuscht wurde. Solang ich nicht sehe, dass diePS4 wirklich das leistet was dort gezeigt wurde, werde ich dem Hype Zug nicht aufspringen.

Im blenden von Konsumenten sind alle ganz groß...Nur ein Controller und tolle Bilder reichen da nicht. Kann genauso von einem High End Pc alles stammen.

Wenn dem wirklich so sein sollte werd ich mir die PS4 zulegen, aber nicht wegen dem ganzen Social Network Mist sondern, weil es echt verdammt gut ausschaut


----------



## soranPanoko (21. Februar 2013)

> Man hat  jedenfalls gemerkt, dass Sony finanziell unter Druck steht. Die  Neuerungen waren durchschaubar bzw der nächste logische Schritt. Eine  Angleichung an der Tablet markt und die Kontrolle der Kundschaft durch  soziale Dienste.
> Es fehlt die wirklich innovative Komponente. Man könnte auch sagen die  Ps3 hatte sie nicht, wenn man gemein ist. Dennoch erstmal abwarten, auch  wenn die Gebrauchtspielsperre dementiert wurde, möglich ist sie nach  wie vor, denn Sony wird sich an M$ orientieren.



Naja für ne Firma die unter druck sthet dürfte das aber wohl der falsche schritt gewesen sein. Dadurch dass man jetzt bessere und teurere Hardware, diee man vrmuttlich subveentionieren muss um sie loszuwerden ... Imprinzip verschmälert Sony damit doch den gewinne, bzw. stigert die verluste in der Branche... also genau das Gegenteil was Sony bräuchte ...

Imprinzip bäuchte Sony eine günstig herzustellene Konsole, die man für viel geld verkaufen kannn ... Imprinzip also eine Wii


----------



## Maiernator (21. Februar 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Naja für ne Firma die unter druck sthet dürfte das aber wohl der falsche schritt gewesen sein. Dadurch dass man jetzt bessere und teurere Hardware, diee man vrmuttlich subveentionieren muss um sie loszuwerden ... Imprinzip verschmälert Sony damit doch den gewinne, bzw. stigert die verluste in der Branche... also genau das Gegenteil was Sony bräuchte ...
> 
> Imprinzip bäuchte Sony eine günstig herzustellene Konsole, die man für viel geld verkaufen kannn ... Imprinzip also eine Wii


 
Nein denn eine Wii wäre das viel größere finanzielle Risiko bzw eher eine Unsicherheit, es könnte einschlagen oder ein absolutes Fiasko werden.
Der Erfolg einer Ps4 hingegen ist einigermaßen berechenbar, auch wenn die Hardware nicht ganz billig ist.


----------



## soranPanoko (21. Februar 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Nein denn eine Wii wäre das viel größere finanzielle Risiko bzw eher eine Unsicherheit, es könnte einschlagen oder ein absolutes Fiasko werden.
> Der Erfolg einer Ps4 hingegen ist einigermaßen berechenbar, auch wenn die Hardware nicht ganz billig ist.


 
Sony braucht aber einen Finanziellen Erfolg, denn nunmal die Playstation 4 mit 100% sicherheit nicht liefern kann. Hier wird eben teure hardware für wenig geld verkauft ... 
Eine subventionierte Konsole hat sich doch noch nie rentiert, das istja auch das Problem von MS. Sony macht nun das gleiche in einer Situation wo eigentlich das geld dazu fehlt ... Eigentlich kann man ziemlich sicher sein, dass die PS4 am ende ein Minuseschäft wird, genauso wie die PS3 und die ganzen MS Konsolen 

Ein Risiko war die wii schon, aber es ist genau dass was Sony braucht, erfolg vorrausgesetzt


----------



## USA911 (21. Februar 2013)

Metko1 schrieb:


> Technisch... hier gehts doch nur noch um dieses thema... sind wir noch beim thema spiele? hab so das gefühl das 80% der kommentarverfasser es einfach nicht raffen das Konsolen den Spiele markt beherschen und rabowke es perfekt beschrieben hat.


 

Klar geht es um das techgnische! Hier wird eine Hardware angeboten! Was aus den Spielen wird, ist eh nicht zu sehen, da es auf die Programierer und deren Engines ankommt. Hier wird das Produkt für die Nutzung von Spielen vorgestellt, daher ist auch ein Technischer Aspekt gegeben und nicht die Spiele. Denn Spielbarkeit und Anwenderfreundlichkeit, kann eh erst viel später beurteilt werden!


----------



## Maiernator (21. Februar 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Sony braucht aber einen Finanziellen Erfolg, denn nunmal die Playstation 4 mit 100% sicherheit nicht liefern kann. Hier wird eben teure hardware für wenig geld verkauft ...
> Eine subventionierte Konsole hat sich doch noch nie rentiert, das istja auch das Problem von MS. Sony macht nun das gleiche in einer Situation wo eigentlich das geld dazu fehlt ... Eigentlich kann man ziemlich sicher sein, dass die PS4 am ende ein Minuseschäft wird, genauso wie die PS3 und die ganzen MS Konsolen
> 
> Ein Risiko war die wii schon, aber es ist genau dass was Sony braucht, erfolg vorrausgesetzt



Es wäre wie gesagt eher eine Unsicherheit. Wirtschaftlich ist ein Risiko eine Entscheidung unter Wahrscheinlichkeiten. 
Bei einer Unsicherheit ist der Ausgang aber vollkommen ungewiss, sowohl negativ als auch positiv. Etwas das Shareholder gar nicht gerne sehen. Im Endeffekt hast du recht, aber rational entscheiden Unternehmen nun mal nicht so.
Nintendo war hier eine Ausnahme und wurde belohnt. 
Druch die Lizenzverkäufe dürfte die Ps3 und Xbox360 ein Erfolg gewesen sein( klar die reinen Verkäufe der Boxen nicht, aber die Spielverkäufe werden ja miteinberechnet), finde dazu leider kleine Daten im Netz. Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## soranPanoko (21. Februar 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Es wäre wie gesagt eher eine Unsicherheit. Wirtschaftlich ist ein Risiko eine Entscheidung unter Wahrscheinlichkeiten.
> Bei einer Unsicherheit ist der Ausgang aber vollkommen ungewiss, sowohl negativ als auch positiv. Etwas das Shareholder gar nicht gerne sehen. Im Endeffekt hast du recht, aber rational entscheiden Unternehmen nun mal nicht so.
> Nintendo war hier eine Ausnahme und wurde belohnt.
> Druch die Lizenzverkäufe dürfte die Ps3 und Xbox360 ein Erfolg gewesen sein( klar die reinen Verkäufe der Boxen nicht, aber die Spielverkäufe werden ja miteinberechnet), finde dazu leider kleine Daten im Netz. Korrigier mich wenn ich falsch liege


 
Meines wissens nach waren beide gerade zu beginn ein riesiges minusgeschäfft auch mit softwareverkäufen. Gerade die PS3, die ja mit über 25% subventioniert wurde war damals ein griff ins klo (da sie selbst dann noch zu teuer war).


----------



## Maiernator (21. Februar 2013)

soranPanoko schrieb:


> Meines wissens nach waren beide gerade zu beginn ein riesiges minusgeschäfft auch mit softwareverkäufen. Gerade die PS3, die ja mit über 25% subventioniert wurde war damals ein griff ins klo (da sie selbst dann noch zu teuer war).


Dürfte hinkommen, die Frage ist halt wie es mittlerweile aussieht.
Dennoch sowas wie die Wii war wohl leider ein einmaliges Ding, eines großes Unternehmens. Als Kickstarter hingegen dürfte es realistisch sein, bzw gibt es ja schon. 
Muss aber sagen das die Wii U nun deutlich besser rüberkommt als bei ihrer Vorstellung. Sozial und dennoch anonym, abwärts-kompatible, gutes Eingabegerät(hab es selbst getestet und fand es sehr schick). Nur die Hardware macht Sorgen.
Mal abwarten was M$ zu bieten hat.


----------



## soranPanoko (21. Februar 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Dürfte hinkommen, die Frage ist halt wie es mittlerweile aussieht.
> Dennoch sowas wie die Wii war wohl leider ein einmaliges Ding, eines großes Unternehmens. Als Kickstarter hingegen dürfte es realistisch sein, bzw gibt es ja schon.
> Muss aber sagen das die Wii U nun deutlich besser rüberkommt als bei ihrer Vorstellung. Sozial und dennoch anonym, abwärts-kompatible, gutes Eingabegerät(hab es selbst getestet und fand es sehr schick). Nur die Hardware macht Sorgen.
> Mal abwarten was M$ zu bieten hat.


 
Mittlerweile dürfte es nicht viel anderst aussehen ... wieviele Spiele kaufen denn die Leute im jahr im durchschnitt? Vieleicht 5 wenns hoch kommt ... Pro spiel kommen vieleicht 5-10 Euro bei dem Konsolenhersteller. Wenn auch nur 50 Euro subventioniert wird (rechne eher mal 100€), muss man also 1-2 Jahre warten bis man die Kohle wieder drinnen hat ... nicht gerade prikelnd in Sonys lage ... Somit dürfte es vorallem am Anfang ein Finanzielles desaster für sony werden und die Aktien entsprechnd reagieren ... und die frage ist ob Sony das überlebt (wenn ja würde ich mir vieleicht auch ne PS4 anschaffen, wenn nicht, dann eben nicht) 

bei der Wii u denk ich mal das (zumindest abgespeckte varianten einiger) MultiplatformSpiele kommen; bei der Wii denke ich eher es lang an der Steuerung, die sich fundamntal von den anderen Konsolen unterschiden hat, wodurch man eben nicht einfach potieren konnte ... Für unternehmen ist ja eine größere Zilgrupp etwas positives ...


----------



## LordCrash (21. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hach ja ... das Hauptargument der elitären PC Master Race Rasse!
> 
> Was nützt dir dieser absolute uber pc, wenn du gerade mal eine handvoll Spiele hast, die diese Leistung wirklich abrufen können und, viel wichtiger, einen deutlichen Mehrwert ( = deutlich bessere ) Grafik bieten?!
> 
> ...



Ach, Rabowke, das hat doch mit elitär nichts zu tun. Von mir aus kann sich jeder eine PS 4 kaufen, der das tun möchte. Das ist nur objektiv nichts "außergewöhnlich Geiles" dabei. Das Ding kann in etwas so viel wie ein aktueller PC, aber es wird ein großes Trara drum gemacht. Ist eben wie bei den Smartphones, die Apples und Samsungs dieser Welt erzeugen einen riesigen Aufschreib, wenn sie neue Produkte vorstellen, und die HTCs und Nokias können im Prinzip exakt dasselbe, nur machen sie keinen Aufriss drumrum. Die ganze Playstation ist im Kern nicht mehr als ein Custom-Build-PC, das als geschlossenes System verkauft wird, wie das Apple eben mit seinen Macs macht. Das ist kein Hexenwerk und auch nichts Innovatives. Vom Prinzip her ist es sogar ein Schritt zurück: die Konsole wird als optionsloses Fertigprodukt verkauft (wie der Ford T anno 190, während PC Hardware als frei zusammenstellbares, optionales System in den funktionalen Systemgrenzen verkauft wird (wie heutige PKWs mit ihren Optionen). Was ist dabei denn fortschrittlicher? Was ist dabei kundenfreundlicher? Das Marketing erzählt einem natürlich, dass das abgeschlossene System schön einfach ist und dem ist ja auch so. Aber das ist doch nur für Gelegenheitsspieler und Einsteiger wirklich interessant, jeder, der sich schon länger mit dem Thema beschäftigt, hat doch davon keinen Mehrwert. Wenn man nur zocken will, ist die PS 4 ebenso gut dafür geeignet wie ein aktueller PC. Nur eben auch nicht besser. Sie kann objekiv einfach nicht mehr. Also warum ein großes Theater darum machen?

Der nicht-ganz-so-elitäre-Pc-Spieler (mit guter Hardware) freut sich übrigens darüber, dass sein Rechenknecht im Prinzip alles zocken kann, was bisher an Spielen erschienen ist und auch mit großer Sicherheit alles, was in den nächsten Jahren dafür erscheinen wird, auch noch gut zocken können wird. Für welche Plattform Spiele erscheinen, liegt an den Herstellern und an den Kunden, die Spiele nachfragen. Und aufgrund der Architektur der neuen Konsolen wird wohl einer plattformübergreifenden Entwicklung nicht viel im Wege stehen, solange es noch genug zahlende Kunden im PC Markt gibt. Aber da bin ich ganz guter Dinge, schließlich wurde der schon oft tot gesagt, aber er lebt noch immer ganz ordentlich....

Aber die Behauptung, dass es dem PC Markt gut ginge, wenn es dem Konsolenmarkt gut ginge, ist schlicht falsch, da es sich dabei um Konkurrenzmärkte handelt (wie auch schon die Märkte für PS und Xbox untereinander). Gerade deshalb müssen wir PC Spieler darum kämpfen, dass möglichst wenig Leute vom PC auf die Konsolen "wechseln" bzw. möglichst wenig Nichtspieler zu Konsolenspieler statt zu PC-Spielern werden. Eher gilt nämlich die Devise: wenn es dem Konsolenmarkt gut geht, geht es dem PC Markt schlecht. Eine generelle Konjunkturschwäche ist natürlich immer drin auf beiden Märkten, allerdings ist Zocken ein vergleichsweise recht günstiges Hobby, das auch in Krisenzeiten gut nachgefragt wird.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Februar 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> diese ansicht ist falsch - weil du vergißt daß videospiele ein massenmedium sind - sie werden entwickelt um millionen gleichzeitig anzusprechen
> deine argumentation wäre richtig, wenn es einen entwickler geben würde der sagt: rein damit ich mal zeig was möglich ist stürze ich mich mal auf die neuste grafikkarte von ati/nvidea, investiere da richtig rein und lass es krachen - das ergebnis wäre dann mit aller wahrscheinlichkeit ein sensational aussehendes spiel mit top performance... aber das macht keiner weil es wirtschaftlich keinen sinn macht - eben weil es am pc so viele möglichkeiten gibt - steckt da ne high end karte von jetzt oder von vor nem halben jahr drin, oder ne mittelklasse karte usw - wird kein spieleentwickler da wirklich ressourcen reinknütteln - er sieht was er mit der grafikkarte xy anstellen könnte - aber er hat keine ahnung wie viele leute diese karte haben werden wenn das spiel raus ist
> aus dem grund  wird er immer darauf setzen die grafik bei einem konsolenspiel zu optimieren - weil da ist der markt bekannt, da weiß er daß sein investiertes geld sich auszahlen wird - das unveränderbare der hardware über einen zeitraum von 3-4-5 jahre - das ist der vorteil der konsole
> die unberechenbarkeit des pc marktes ist das größte übel - die entwickler scheuen sich die jeweiligen grafikkarten zu nutzen weil sie nicht wissen - wie viele leute kann ich da am ende ansprechen - wenn ich da jetzt in die optimierung gut geld reinstecken würde...



Den Entwickler gibt es doch: CD Projekt RED ist bei The Witcher 2 genau so vorgegangen. Erst für den PC mit aktueller Hochleistungsgrafik bzw -technik entwickelt (bei SS gehen selbst die neuesten Karten noch in die Knie....) und dann vom besten (weil "schnellsten") verfügbaren System der Downgrade-Port auf die Xbox. Genau so und nicht anders sollte die Spieleentwicklung laufen. Entwicklung für die bestmögliche Hardware und dann je nach Verfügbarkeit der technische Downgrade auf das jeweilige System. Bei Crysis 2+3 dürfte es z.B. mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit ähnlich verlaufen sein.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber die Behauptung, dass es dem PC Markt gut ginge, wenn es dem Konsolenmarkt gut ginge, ist schlicht falsch, da es sich dabei um Konkurrenzmärkte handelt (wie auch schon die Märkte für PS und Xbox untereinander). [...]


 Wer hat denn was von Märkten geschrieben? 

Ich sprach vom Spiel und vom PC Spieler ... eigentlich hab ich es doch bereits 2x genau erklärt.

Aber gern nochmal einfach: haben die Konsolenspieler tolle Optik, haben PC Spieler tolle Optik.

Das ist die simple, aber leider wahre Kernaussage. Also wo hast du bitte was von Markt gelesen in diesem Kontext?


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> *Den* Entwickler gibt es doch: [...]


 ... das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. 

Du hast Recht, die Jungs von CD Projekt sind mir sehr sympathisch ... vorallem stammt gog.com von denen. 

Meine kühne Behauptung: Witcher 3 wird auf PC & NextGen Konsolen gleich aussehen.


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Februar 2013)

GTA 4 mit ENB kann locker mit Watch Dogs mithalten  Wenn man mal bedenkt wie alt GTA 4 und die Mods dafür sind. 
Alles was es da zusehen gab auf der PS4 konferenz ist alles von vorgestern, technisch gesehen! Ein Call of Duty in neuer Grafikpracht kann man sich sonst wo reinschieben. Genau so werden die PS4 und die XBox 3 enden. Man bekommt langweilige Kost in schönere Optik. Oculus Rift ist bisher interessanter als die PS4! Berichtet mal mehr über wirklich neues!


----------



## FragZShoX (21. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ach, Rabowke, das hat doch mit elitär nichts zu tun. Von mir aus kann sich jeder eine PS 4 kaufen, der das tun möchte. Das ist nur objektiv nichts "außergewöhnlich Geiles" dabei. Das Ding kann in etwas so viel wie ein aktueller PC, aber es wird ein großes Trara drum gemacht....



Was ihr alle immer vergesst: Auch wenn die Hardware ansich grade mal so stark ist wie ein aktueller PC. Könnte ein solcher PC niemals solche Bilder projezieren. Sagen wir mal ich kauf mir einen PC mit den gleichen spezifikationen wie die PS4 und würde versuchen Killzone 4 in der gleichen Qualität zu spielen wie auf der PS4. Das Spiel würde nicht mal starten, weil meine Hardware zu schlecht wäre. Und warum ist das so? Ganz einfach. Die Entwickler entwickeln das Spiel für EINE PLATTFORM und nur für diese EINE HARDWARE. Wärend PC Spiele für alle PC's optimiert werden müssen.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wer hat denn was von Märkten geschrieben?
> 
> Ich sprach vom Spiel und vom PC Spieler ... eigentlich hab ich es doch bereits 2x genau erklärt.
> 
> ...


Vielleicht habe ich das in deine Aussage reininterpretiert, dass "wenn es den Konsoleros gut geht, es uns auch gut geht". Meine Aussage dazu ist, dass das zwar auf den ersten Blick völlig richtig ist, aber auf den zweiten Blick nur dann stimmt, wenn wir die Vormachtstellung der Konsolen als gegeben hinnehmen. Aber das muss überhaupt nicht sein, und wenn die neuen Konsolen keinen Mehrwert gegenüber einem PC bieten, dann wird das vielleicht auch nicht mehr so sein. Denn die beste Optik (bleiben wir mal bei dem einen Aspekt der Einfachkeit halber...) erhält der PC Spieler am wahrscheinlichsten genau dann, wenn für den PC entwickelt wird. Möglich ist das natürlich auch bei einem Port, aber in der Vergangenheit wurde oft genug bewiesen, dass den Entwicklern an einem gelungen PC-Port vergleichsweise wenig liegt.



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.
> 
> Du hast Recht, die Jungs von CD Projekt sind mir sehr sympathisch ... vorallem stammt gog.com von denen.
> 
> Meine kühne Behauptung: Witcher 3 wird auf PC & NextGen Konsolen gleich aussehen.



Ja und nein. Zumindest wird es so sein, dass einem die Unterschiede nicht mehr groß auffallen werden. In bin mir jedoch recht sicher, dass die PS 4 bei vollen Details und Supersampling auch jetzt schon zu kämpfen hätte, wie das jetzt auch schon Hochleistungs-PCs tun. Aber du reduzierst das ganze hier leider nur auf die Optik. Wichtig ist doch auch die Steuerung, das Interface, das Menü usw. Solange das zunächst für Gamepads und Konsolen entwickelt wird, solange hat der PC Spieler außer eine durchschnittlich etwas bessere Grafik nichts gewonnen. Man könnte es sogar anders formulieren: bisher konnten auch PC Spieler, mit vergleichsweise schwacher Hardware aktuelle Spiele spielen, da auf dem PC bei einem nativen Spiel oder einem guten Port die Grafikeinstellungen variablen waren. In Zukunft werden diese Spieler in die Röhre schauen, da es keine "low graphic" Optionen mehr geben wird. Was haben die PC Spieler also mit den neuen Konsolen wirklich gewonnen?



FragZShoX schrieb:


> Was ihr alle immer vergesst: Auch wenn die Hardware ansich grade mal so stark ist wie ein aktueller PC. Könnte ein solcher PC niemals solche Bilder projezieren. Sagen wir mal ich kauf mir einen PC mit den gleichen spezifikationen wie die PS4 und würde versuchen Killzone 4 in der gleichen Qualität zu spielen wie auf der PS4. Das Spiel würde nicht mal starten, weil meine Hardware zu schlecht wäre. Und warum ist das so? Ganz einfach. Die Entwickler entwickeln das Spiel für EINE PLATTFORM und nur für diese EINE HARDWARE. Wärend PC Spiele für alle PC's optimiert werden müssen.


Warum sollte ein PC das nicht tun können? Du gehst wohl pauschal davon aus, dass man ein PC Spiel von der Technik so programmieren muss, dass es auf möglichst viel Hardware mit denselben Einstellungen läuft. Das mag für schlechte Konsolen->PC Ports auch zutreffen. Gute Ports bzw. native PC Spiele bieten hingegen Einstellungen bezüglich der Leistung und Qualität der Engine an, damit schnelle PCs gute Qualität und langsame PCs gute Leistungs erzielen können. Wenn man dieses Grafikmanagement richtig programmiert, dann kann man auch auf einem PC diese vorgestellten Titel problemlos und mit derselben Leistung/Qualität genießen. Es ist einfach eine Frage des Entwicklungsaufwandes.


----------



## Homeboy25 (21. Februar 2013)

Kurze Randinfo, die PS3 kam in Amerika im November 2006 und erst glaub März 2007 in Europa.

Da waren 4 Monate später.

Also, ich hoffe nicht das das wieder so sein wird.

aber freuen kann ich mich über Holiday 2013 nicht, da sie nicht gesagt haben ob es ein worldwide release ist und das glaub ich kaum.

das ist alles wieder Irreführung!

Die ganze Präsentation fande ich vollkommen überzogen und viel zu viel gequatsche.

die Stunden hätte ich besser nutzen können.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich das in deine Aussage reininterpretiert, dass "wenn es den Konsoleros gut geht, es uns auch gut geht". Meine Aussage dazu ist, dass das zwar auf den ersten Blick völlig richtig ist, aber auf den zweiten Blick nur dann stimmt, wenn wir die Vormachtstellung der Konsolen als gegeben hinnehmen. Aber das muss überhaupt nicht sein, und wenn die neuen Konsolen keinen Mehrwert gegenüber einem PC bieten, dann wird das vielleicht auch nicht mehr so sein. Denn die beste Optik (bleiben wir mal bei dem einen Aspekt der Einfachkeit halber...) erhält der PC Spieler am wahrscheinlichsten genau dann, wenn für den PC entwickelt wird. Möglich ist das natürlich auch bei einem Port, aber in der Vergangenheit wurde oft genug bewiesen, dass den Entwicklern an einem gelungen PC-Port vergleichsweise wenig liegt.


Eigentlich war da nichts zum reininterpretieren, ich hatte es bereits mehr als einmal genau erklärt! 

Wie dem auch sei, schau dir doch jetzt die VKZ an. Spiele für eine *sieben bzw. acht Jahre alte Hardware* verkaufen sich *heute immer noch *deutlich besser, als die entsprechenden PC Versionen. 

Warum sollten denn Entwickler viel Wert auf einen PC Port legen, wenn 70% der Käufer zur Konsolenversion greifen?

Natürlich reduziere ich das primär auf die Optik, denn das ist mMn der einzig große Unterschied zwischen einem PC. 

Ich spiele auch auf meinem PC mit dem 360 Gamepad, ich komme damit gut klar und es macht mir Spass.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Eigentlich war da nichts zum reininterpretieren, ich hatte es bereits mehr als einmal genau erklärt!
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, schau dir doch jetzt die VKZ an. Spiele für eine *sieben bzw. acht Jahre alte Hardware* verkaufen sich *heute immer noch *deutlich besser, als die entsprechenden PC Versionen.
> 
> ...



Ich bestreite doch gar nicht, dass sich die Konsolen bisher besser verkaufen. Aber das ist ja nicht in Stein gemeißelt, oder? 

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen einem (Spiele-)PC und einer Konsole ist das Systemprinzip, sprich offen gegen geschlossen. Alles andere sich nur Folgeerscheinungen dieses Systemprinzips, da sie grundsätzlich mit denselben Mitteln demselben Zweck dienen: Hardware zur Darstellung von Spielen. 

Und ob ein Spiel sich besser mit dem Gamepad oder mit M+T steuern lässt, hängt stark vom Spiel selbst bzw. dem Genre ab. Meiner Meinung nach ist die M+T Steuerung bei Shootern, RPGs, Echtzeit- und Rundenstrategie klar überlegen und bei Actiontiteln kann man geteilter Meinung sein bzw. muss von Spiel zu Spiel entscheiden. Bei Sportspielen ist hingegen das Gamepad klar im Vorteil. (Wenn wir schon dabei sind: hast dich nicht du erst gestern beschwert, dass die Menüs etc. bei Borderlands 2 zu arg nach Konsole aussehen bzw. sich auch so steuern lassen? Da kann man also auch nicht davon sprechen, dass der PC von der Konsole profitiert hat....)


----------



## Rabowke (21. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ich bestreite doch gar nicht, dass sich die Konsolen bisher besser verkaufen. Aber das ist ja nicht in Stein gemeißelt, oder?


Sicherlich nicht, nein ... nur sehe ich seit Jahr*en* keine Veränderung, ganz im Gegenteil. 

Es müsste mit dem Teufel zugehen, wenn wir 2013 / 2014 eine Umkehr der VKZ erreichen.



> Der Hauptunterschied zwischen einem (Spiele-)PC und einer Konsole ist das Systemprinzip, sprich offen gegen geschlossen. Alles andere sich nur Folgeerscheinungen dieses Systemprinzips, da sie grundsätzlich mit denselben Mitteln demselben Zweck dienen: Hardware zur Darstellung von Spielen.


... aber auch das steht und stand doch garnicht zur Debatte, hier geht es um die Spiele ... nicht die Plattform. 



> Und ob ein Spiel sich besser mit dem Gamepad oder mit M+T steuern lässt, hängt stark vom Spiel selbst bzw. dem Genre ab. Meiner Meinung nach ist die M+T Steuerung bei Shootern, RPGs, Echtzeit- und Rundenstrategie klar überlegen und bei Actiontiteln kann man geteilter Meinung sein bzw. muss von Spiel zu Spiel entscheiden. Bei Sportspielen ist hingegen das Gamepad klar im Vorteil.


Es kommt mMn auf die Anpassung des Spiels an, Halo Wars fällt mir hier als RTS ein, was sich *perfekt* mit dem Gamepad steuern lässt. C&C 360 Version ... nicht wirklich! 

Übrigens hab ich schon oft erwähnt, dass ich mir ein Dawn of War und Company of Heroes *sehr gut* auf Konsolen mit Gamepadsteuerung vorstellen kann. Wenig Einheiten, eine optionale Pausefunktion und fertig ist.



> (Wenn wir schon dabei sind: hast dich nicht du erst gestern beschwert, dass die Menüs etc. bei Borderlands 2 zu arg nach Konsole aussehen bzw. sich auch so steuern lassen? Da kann man also auch nicht davon sprechen, dass der PC von der Konsole profitiert hat....)


 ... vllt. drücke ich mich ja wirklich so undeutlich aus, aber ich zitier mich einfach noch selbst ... gern auch "nur" die bereits vereinfachte und runterreduzierte Aussage:

_Aber gern nochmal einfach: haben die Konsolenspieler tolle *Optik*, haben PC Spieler tolle *Optik*._

Ich hab es jetzt mal markiert. Wenn ich in diesem Kontext von profitieren rede, dann beziehe ich mich auf Optik. Wie oft noch?


----------



## LordCrash (21. Februar 2013)

@Rabowke:
Hehe, das ist natürlich geschickt konstruiert: nur sprichst zwar nur von Grafik, wenn es darum geht, wie der PC von den neuen Konsolen profitiert, aber gleichzeitg ist das auch der einzige große Unterschied, den du zwischen PCs und Konsolen ausmachst....  

Aber warum geht es hier denn nur um die Spiele und nicht um die Plattform??? Ich dachte, das hier wäre eine Meldung über die Plattform=PS 4, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Man kann doch auch auf mehreren Ebenen diskutieren...


----------



## Odin333 (21. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Aber warum geht es hier denn nur um die Spiele und nicht um die Plattform??? Ich dachte, das hier wäre eine Meldung über die Plattform=PS 4, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Man kann doch auch auf mehreren Ebenen diskutieren...


 
Das Problem ist, dass es nach dieser "tollen" Präsentation in dem Bereich nicht viel zu diskutieren gibt.
Das Teil ist stinklangweilig bzw. unterm Strich eine stärkere PS3 mit Kinect 2.0 und einigen Features, die die PS3 problemlos per Softwareupdate erhalten könnte.

Worüber sich vortrefflich diskutieren liesse ist, ob diese doch recht starke Hardware und deren Subventionierung nun der letzte Sargnagel für Sony ist, oder noch nicht.


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es nach dieser "tollen" Präsentation in dem Bereich nicht viel zu diskutieren gibt.
> Das Teil ist stinklangweilig bzw. unterm Strich eine stärkere PS3 mit Kinect 2.0 und einigen Features, die die PS3 problemlos per Softwareupdate erhalten könnte.
> 
> Worüber sich vortrefflich diskutieren liesse ist, ob diese doch recht starke Hardware und deren Subventionierung nun der letzte Sargnagel für Sony ist, oder noch nicht.


 
Ach nein Captain Obvious, die Konsole ist nur stärker, was du nicht sagst 

Also mal ehrlich, aber was soll dieses dämliche Geblubber mit PS3 V2, man könnte echt meinen das es a.) man meinen könnte es wäre irgendwann mal das Gerücht herrumgegeistert dass die mal Kaffeekochen oder Staubsaugen hätte können sollen oder vorallem b.) es jemals in der Konsolengeschichte anders gewesen wär, also was hatter ihr erwartet, um die Kappesaussage zu rechtfertigen?
Und im zweifelsfall könnt ihr euch ja auch ne WiiU kaufen *hust*
Zum Glück ist das nicht überall so, man stelle sich eine Autopräsentation vor

Außerdem, nur mal so zur Info, aber ALLE Konsolen sind subventioniert nachdem man mit dem 3DO auf die Nase gefallen ist


----------



## White-Devil (21. Februar 2013)

na sicher ist es eine stärkere ps3 (oder ps1? ) aber was sollte es auch sonst sein? was hast du denn erwartet? sie werden auch nicht das rad neu erfinden... ist halt wie beim pc, alle paar jahre mal ein hardware upgrade... ^^

der controller sieht ja auf den ersten blick ganz gut aus, relativ ähnlich dem alten, find ich gut... aber dieses touchpad und dieses licht sieht irgendwie unnütz und überflüssig aus... naja mal abwarten...
und das sie keine abwärtskompatibilität eingebaut haben finde ich echt schwach... hat vermutlich auch eher wirtschaftlich gründe, als technische... wie schon im artikel angemerkt, wird es bestimmt etwas kosten alten spiele zu spielen...
und social media feature find ich ja mal totalen quatsch... aber da gibt es wohl leute die das anders sehen, aber die posten bestimmt auch bei facebook/twitter, wenn sie auf klo gehen...


----------



## Sha6rath (21. Februar 2013)

Hardwaremässig bin ich enttäuscht :/


----------



## HowdyM (21. Februar 2013)

Alle ereifern sich hier, loben das Ding in den Himmel, verteufeln Konsolen generell oder plappern nach, was irgendjemand vorsagt. Fazit der gigantischen Show heute Nacht:

Man hat Videos gesehen und Versprechungen gehört. Beides bekomme ich auch bei Bundestag.tv. Es gab einen neuen Controler zu sehen, der blau leuchtet und ein Touchpad had. Aussehen tut er wie der alte Controler mit blauem Licht.

Was ich nicht gesehen habe: eine neue Playstation, weder fertig noch irgendwie als Konzept. Was ich nicht gehört habe: belastbare Aussagen zum Erscheinungsteermin, zum Preis, zu verfügbaren Spielen auf der PS4. Ja, nicht einmal, dass die Videos mit der entsprechenden Hardware programmiert und gelaufen sind, kann bestätigt werden.

Eh ich also verteufle oder in den Himmel lobe, werde ich erst mal abwarten.


----------



## Omega_1 (21. Februar 2013)

Sha6rath schrieb:


> Hardwaremässig bin ich enttäuscht :/


du warst doch entauscht  wenn in der ps4 der cpu der enterprise-e verbaut ware, 8gb ddr5 und 8-core cpu sind bestimmt keine entauschung ausser fur die leute die ihren rechner fur was weiss ich was halten


----------



## Corlagon (21. Februar 2013)

hardware-mäßig mehr als erwartet aber weniger als erhofft. die cpu-kerne sollen angeblich nur mit 1,6 ghz takten. mal abwarten was schlussendlich wirklich drin steckt. als pc-spieler freue ich mich jedenfalls über mehrkern-unterstützung bei den portierungen und über die zu erwartende optimierungen an der ki.

der social-krempel ist natürlich lächerlicher kinderkram aber was mir wirklich zu schaffen macht ist die cloud-gaming komponente. das schreit ja förmlich nach account-bindung und solchen schikanen.

bin gespannt, wie sich das im laufe des jahres klären wird. in anbetracht der derzeitigen kapriolen diverser publisher werde ich persönlich erstmal vom schlimmsten ausgehen.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Soll heißen: geht es den Konsoleros gut, geht es uns gut.



das ist natürlich schwachsinn.


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2013)

Corlagon schrieb:


> das ist natürlich schwachsinn.


 
jaha, das sieht man ganz, ganz, ganz toll so supi Konsolenports wie Dark Souls
*hust*


----------



## Corlagon (21. Februar 2013)

bitte etwas konkreter.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Februar 2013)

Ich musste bei der ganzen Präsentation schmunzeln. Wie sie alles so hinstellten, als ginge das alles nur mit der PS4, obwohl die Techdemos dieser Engine alle schon letztes Jahr auf einem PC gezeigt wurden. Unheimlich peinliches Werbegeschwafel.


----------



## kornhill (21. Februar 2013)

Es waren schon ein paar gute Sachen dabei. Aber man hört ja nur was man hören will....

1. Der Standby Modus, wo man beim zurückkehren auch genau wieder bei der Stelle anfangen kann wo man aufgehört hat. Das ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes Feature. Wird aber wohl nur mit voll installierten Spielen gehen. Wie es mit einem Laufwerk steht steht noch in den Sternen. (Edit: Hier im Video wurde ein Laufwerk erwähnt.)

2. Ein extra Part der downloads im Hintergrund erledigt zusammen mit dem Partial Download. Man muss nicht stunden warten bis das komplette Spiel geladen ist. Das kenne ich in der Form bisher nur bei Blizzard Games .  

3. Das Touchpad finde ich zwar etwas seltsam platziert. Aber für einen Maus Ersatz sollte es taugen. Ob man es so gut in die Spiele integriert ist noch fraglich. Aber navigation etc. sollte damit gut gehen. 
Die Dualsticks sind nicht mehr so stark nach außen gewölbt und haben dies Rille... das wird aber echt mal Zeit! 
Die Schultertasten sahen immer noch ned perfekt aus.... Controller auf den Tisch, Schultertaste wird automatisch gedrückt wenn man pech hat.... am besten in Dark Souls vor nem NPC... NOOOOOOO!!!!!

4. Das blaue Licht am Controller hört sich im ersten Moment total sinnlos an. Kann mir aber vorstellen damit ganz nette Dinge anzustellen, da man damit Spieler unterscheiden kann, und die Raumposition bestimmen kann. Ist im positven und im negativen einiges möglich. 

5. Von 512MB auf 8GB DDR5 Ram finde ich schon einen stolzen Sprung. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt was sie heute aus den 512 MB rausholen können. Siehe Uncharted, Killzone 3, Heavy Rain etc. ... die Spiele auf 512MB RAM? --> Ram ist auf der Konsole mächtiger als auf dem PC. Das sollte man nicht vergessen.


Für mich gibt es ein paar Dinge vor den ich etwas Angst habe: 

A. Das sie kein Laufwerk einbauen. Wobei hier der Einzelhandel hoffentlich ein Wort mit zu reden hat. Und eine MediaStation wo man seine BluRays nicht angucken kann ist irgendwie auch unwahrscheinlich. 
Falls es ein Laufwerk gibt, sind diese Spiele gebunden? (Hoffe Gamestop kann dagegen was machen  ) 
Es wurde zumindest erwähnt das frühere Konsolen dafür gebaut waren die "Cartridge" einzulegen und loszuzocken. --> Wenn sie kein Laufwerk einbauen wollen, hätte ich das nicht so ausgedrückt.

Edit: Hab mir das Video gerade angeguckt. Scheint einen BluRay Player zu geben. Das hatte ich wohl voll verpasst.

B. Muss man immer online sein? Ich hoffe das das nicht so ist, aber wissen tut man es nicht. Bungie hatte den Kommentar "Destiny will perfektly fit to the PS4, .... , Destiny is an online experience like the PS4" --> da habe ich etwas schlucken müssen.... 


Es wird sich ja in den nächsten Monaten rausstellen. Das Gebashe ist auf alle Fälle viel zu früh. Vielleicht kann man ja in ein paar Monaten mit Recht über die PS4 schimpfen. Aber warum jetzt? Damit macht man sich doch selber lächerlich. Nix wissen und schimpfen. Sowas kennt man von üblen Stammtisch Runden oder nicht?


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2013)

Corlagon schrieb:


> bitte etwas konkreter.


 
Dito
Wenn du das oben auchmachst


----------



## anjuna80 (21. Februar 2013)

> Soll heißen: geht es den Kosoleros gut, geht es uns gut





> das ist natürlich schwachsinn.


Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen? 
Haufenweise Multiplattformentwicklungen im Spielebereich --> Orientierung an der verkaufstärksten Plattform --> Ausrichtung der Technik auf Konsolen --> Konsolen = leider hardwaremäßig kacke ausgestattet --> keine Extrawürste für PC --> kack Technik auf PC

--> wenn Konsolen hardwaremäßig  --> dann Spiele für PC


----------



## Enisra (21. Februar 2013)

kornhill schrieb:


> Es waren schon ein paar gute Sachen dabei. Aber man hört ja nur was man hören will....
> 
> 1. Der Standby Modus, wo man beim zurückkehren auch genau wieder bei der Stelle anfangen kann wo man aufgehört hat. Das ist auf jeden Fall ein gutes Feature. Wird aber wohl nur mit voll installierten Spielen gehen. Wie es mit einem Laufwerk steht steht noch in den Sternen. (Edit: Hier im Video wurde ein Laufwerk erwähnt.)
> 
> 5. Von 512MB auf 8GB DDR5 Ram finde ich schon einen stolzen Sprung. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt was sie heute aus den 512 MB rausholen können. Siehe Uncharted, Killzone 3, Heavy Rain etc. ... die Spiele auf 512MB RAM? --> Ram ist auf der Konsole mächtiger als auf dem PC. Das sollte man nicht vergessen.


 
nicht wirklich, das Standby System kennt ansich jeder, es ist halt der "Ruhezustand" bei Windows

Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, das die Skyrim DLCs bzw. Skyrim Überhaupt auf der Playse auch nur eher dürftig funktionieren, weil die Kiste halt sowenig RAM hat


----------



## BuffaloBilI (21. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich musste bei der ganzen Präsentation schmunzeln. Wie sie alles so hinstellten, als ginge das alles nur mit der PS4, obwohl die Techdemos dieser Engine alle schon letztes Jahr auf einem PC gezeigt wurden. Unheimlich peinliches Werbegeschwafel.


 
Genau so ging es mir auch. Das ist mir bei Sonys Präsentationen generell aufgefallen. Die übertreibens gerne mit den "Only possible on Playstation"-Gefasel.

Btw. verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht. Es ist doch alles, wie davor.
PS4 hat stärkere Hardware und mehr Social-Gaming-Zeugs. Und nun? Das war doch von vornherein klar.

Ich freu mich über die Entwicklung und denke, dass die Hardware im schlimmsten Fall viel schwächer hätte ausfallen können.

Btw. find ich die Funktion nice, endlich Videos und Screens einfach so von der Konsole aus machen zu können.
Bin ich der einzige, der das gut und sinnvoll findet? Naja ok, auf dem PC geht das zwar auch, aber Vids von Exklusivtiteln fänd ich super.


----------



## Corlagon (21. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Dito
> Wenn du das oben auchmachst


 
kein problem, wenn du mir sagst, welche aussage unklar ist.



anjuna80 schrieb:


> Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?
> Haufenweise Multiplattformentwicklungen im Spielebereich --> Orientierung an der verkaufstärksten Plattform --> Ausrichtung der Technik auf Konsolen --> Konsolen = leider hardwaremäßig kacke ausgestattet --> keine Extrawürste für PC --> kack Technik auf PC
> 
> --> wenn Konsolen hardwaremäßig  --> dann Spiele für PC



viele leute sind mit ihrer xbox 360 oder ihrer playstation 3 durchaus zufrieden. ich als pc-spieler habe aber andere ansprüche an texturen, auflösung, bildfrequenz, kantenglättung, detail-dichte, ki, steuerung, polygon-reiche meshes etc, weil ein moderner pc eben wesentlich mehr leisten KÖNNTE. da multiplattform-titel für den kleinsten gemeinsamen nenner programmiert werden, muss ich darauf verzichten.

den konsoleros geht es gut, mir geht es nicht gut.

mit den neuen konsolen wird es sich natürlich kurzfristig leicht annähern. in 2 jahren aber geht die geschichte von vorne los.


----------



## springenderBusch (21. Februar 2013)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass man jetzt auch wieder Fortschritte in Gegner-KI, Leveldesign und Gameplaymechaniken bekommt.



Träume sind Schäume !
Schau dir den sogenannten Trailer von Killzone an und die Realität haut dir sofort eine unter die Gürtellinie.


----------



## Cibox (21. Februar 2013)

kornhill schrieb:


> B. Muss man immer online sein? Ich hoffe das das nicht so ist, aber wissen tut man es nicht. Bungie hatte den Kommentar "Destiny will perfektly fit to the PS4, .... , Destiny is an online experience like the PS4" --> da habe ich etwas schlucken müssen....


Dazu gibt's sogar nen thread



kornhill schrieb:


> Es wird sich ja in den nächsten Monaten rausstellen. Das Gebashe ist auf alle Fälle viel zu früh. Vielleicht kann man ja in ein paar Monaten mit Recht über die PS4 schimpfen. Aber warum jetzt? Damit macht man sich doch selber lächerlich. Nix wissen und schimpfen. Sowas kennt man von üblen Stammtisch Runden oder nicht?


Prinzipiell kann man 90% der Kommantare als "ernüchternd" einordnen... aber was erwartet man nach 6 Jahren Erwartungshaltung


----------



## soranPanoko (21. Februar 2013)

Sonys Aktien ist eute extrem gefallen, also die Aktionäre hat die Kiste wohl kaum überzeugt ...


----------



## LordCrash (21. Februar 2013)

Mal noch was ganz anderes: Was sich die Entwickler bei dem Design des Controllers gedacht haben, ist mir schleierhaft. Schon der PS 3 Controller war weder für besonders großen Komfort noch für besondere Ästhetik bekannt und das neue Ding ist fast noch hässlicher geworden. Haltet mal einen Xbox Controller daneben, das ist ja schon irgendwie schockierend....  (und ich bin weder PS Fan noch Xbox Fan....)


----------



## soranPanoko (21. Februar 2013)

Der Dual Shock hat sich doch kaum wirklich weiterentwickelt ... nach 15 Jahren sieht er immernoh so aus als hätte man die 2 Sticks einfach drangeklebt 

Ich finde der DS liegt auch absolut grauenhaft in der Hand ... Wenn ich beide Sticks gleichzeitig bewege sind schon mal die daumen im weg ...


----------



## BuffaloBilI (21. Februar 2013)

Imo bleibt der Xbox-Controller das Non Plus Ultra.
Hoffe, dass Microsoft da nicht auch noch nen Touchscreen aufklebt.


----------



## soranPanoko (21. Februar 2013)

also ich finde das Wii U Pro gamepad doch etwas angenehmer ... die beiden Sticks auf einer linie (mit genug abstand!) hat schon was .. aber das ist nur geschmackssache.


----------



## Odin333 (21. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich, aber was soll dieses dämliche Geblubber mit PS3 V2, man könnte echt meinen das es a.) man meinen könnte es wäre irgendwann mal das Gerücht herrumgegeistert dass die mal Kaffeekochen oder Staubsaugen hätte können sollen oder vorallem b.) es jemals in der Konsolengeschichte anders gewesen wär, also was hatter ihr erwartet, um die Kappesaussage zu rechtfertigen?


 
Was ich mir von dieser Präsentation erwartet hatte ist in erster Linie eine sogenannte "Überraschung".
Irgend etwas, dass ein "Wow" oder ein "Aha" auslösen würde.

Oder zumindest hätte ich mir ein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt gewünscht. Sony schreibt seit Jahren rote Zahlen, muss nun eine Hardware vermutlich über Jahre hinaus subventionieren und hat gegen DEN Konkurrenten praktisch nichts in der Hand.

MS ist finanziell gesund und hat ein gewaltiges Barvermögen. Dadurch hat MS die Möglichkeit mühelos eine gleichwertige Hardware weit unter dem VKP der PS4 anzubieten. MS hat alle nötigen Patente und Partnerschaften um alle Funktionen, die die PS4 bietet und in Zukunft bieten kann mit einem Fingerschnipps für die eigene Hardware zu übernehmen.

Sony müsste etwas bieten, was MS nicht bieten kann und das habe ich bei der Präsentation leider nicht gesehen.


----------



## LordCrash (21. Februar 2013)

Ich hab jetzt endlich mal ein paar Minuten Zeit gefunden, mir die Videos der Exptertenrunde oben anzuschauen und ich muss sagen, dass ich doch positiv überrascht bin. Kein Fanboygerede ala Kollege Stange, sondern einfach eine seriöse und kritische Diskussion über die Präsentation, Features und Elemente der PS 4, so wie es eben sein sollte. Warum nicht immer bzw. nur so PC Games? Warum muss es daneben noch dieses immense Gehype geben, wenn ihr doch augenscheinlich in der Lage dazu seid, seriöse Berichterstattung zu betreiben? 
Aber bravo für die Expertenrunde, bitte in Zukunft öfter so.


----------



## MarauderShields (22. Februar 2013)

Da der Controller Blau leuchtet nehm ich mal an wird die Konsole auch blau Leuchten und blinken 


Aber zur Veröffentlichung... joa, viel angeteasert, an Funktionen und Games, aber keine konkreteren Infos hinterher in den meisten Dingen, und vor allem nicht bei den Games. Auch hinterher noch so ein paar komische Aussagen von denen man nicht so recht weiss was man davon halten soll, wie die "Die PS4 wird vielleicht 2013 in Europa erhältlich sein, vielleicht aber auch nicht" Sache. waddafu you mean? Ich nixe verstehen Sony. 

Also was weiss ich was ich davon halten soll, da müssen se schon genauer werden die Herren Sony.


----------



## Cibox (22. Februar 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> MS ist finanziell gesund und hat ein gewaltiges Barvermögen. Dadurch hat MS die Möglichkeit mühelos eine gleichwertige Hardware weit unter dem VKP der PS4 anzubieten. MS hat alle nötigen Patente und Partnerschaften um alle Funktionen, die die PS4 bietet und in Zukunft bieten kann mit einem Fingerschnipps für die eigene Hardware zu übernehmen.
> 
> Sony müsste etwas bieten, was MS nicht bieten kann und das habe ich bei der Präsentation leider nicht gesehen.



obwohl ich KEINE Xbox habe, muss ich tatsächlich zugeben, dass sich  M$ wahrscheinlich wirklich ins Fäustchen lacht. Um es mit einem Pokerspiel zu vergleichen: Sony hat jetzt mal gesagt "ich will sehen" und seine Karten offen gelegt, was imho am ehesten einem flush entspricht: ganz nett, mit potential aber bei weitem nicht unschlagbar. 
Z.B. mit einer Sache könnte die neue xbox die ps4 sofort aushebeln: win8 auf der konsole und somit ein komplett gleiche plattform  für PC, Handy und Konsole. Da auf letzterer dann auch Steam laufen würde, braucht dann keiner mehr die schöne neue social media idee von Sony.
Das größte  Problem was Sony mit der neue Konsole hat, dass sie einerseits die Hardware an die Konkurrenz angeglichen hat und anderseits seine USP verloren hat: die PS3 war mit dem (damals) ultra-schnellen Cell und der BR-Player einfach 3-4 Jahre voraus. Jetzt hat man bei der PS4 gerademal die Hardware angeglichen und mit dem Social Zeugs ein nettes gimmick dazu gegeben. Und da nur die neue Hardware bei mir für eine PS4 sprechen würde, kann die neue xbox die PS4 sehr leicht schlagen...


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2013)

Cibox schrieb:


> Z.B. mit einer Sache könnte die neue xbox die ps4 sofort aushebeln: win8 auf der konsole und somit ein komplett gleiche plattform  für PC, Handy und Konsole..


 
kurzer Einwurf:
Das ist Blödsinn dass es das gleich OS ist, es sieht nur ähnlich aus und selbst wenn werden die sicherlich nicht Steam drauf laufen lassen


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2013)

Corlagon schrieb:


> bitte etwas konkreter.


 Bitte etwas mehr nachdenken ... 

Im Grunde bin ich es leid, mich tausendmal zu wiederholen. Ich habe diesen einen Satz bestimmt viermal genau erklärt, mit deutlich mehr Sätzen und Inhalt, den du bislang hier gepostet hast.

Also bevor du dich hinstellst und solche Einzeiler wie "das ist *natürlich* schwachsinn" schreibst, wäre eine Erklärung angebracht. Ansonsten wirken solche Aussagen etwas, nun ja, dümmlich und unterbelichtet.

Aber ich stell meine Aussage gern nochmal umformuliert als Frage an dich: warum ist meine Aussage schwachsinn wenn ich behaupte, dass wenn Konsolen neue Hardware bekommen und damit deutlich bessere Optik und, von mir aus auch andere Elementie wie Physik, KI, darstellen bzw. berechnen können nicht von Vorteil für uns PC Spieler?

Wie ich bereits mehrfach meinte, die reinen PC Entwicklungen kann man heute an einer Hand abzählen, der Großteil sind Multiplattformtitel und da ist der PC Port eben genau das ... ein Port. Meistens sogar ohne weitere Optimierungen oder Anpassungen.

D.h. haben Konsolenspiele jetzt 1080p, AA, High Res Texturen und werden diese Spiele auch wieder 1:1 geportet, haben wir im Endeffekt schönere Spiele. Deine Aussage mit "das ist zwei Jahre der Fall" ist für mich nicht ganz nachvollziehbar, da du und natürlich ich überhaupt nicht wissen, was die Konsole leisten kann. 

Es gibt *Gerüchte*, dass die AMD GPU auf der 8000'er Struktur basiert, die "wir" PC Spieler lt. Meldungen erst Ende 2013 zu Gesicht bekommen. 

Jetzt du ...


----------



## Kristian (22. Februar 2013)

Die "Präsentation" der PS4 ist ja nichts weiter als ein strategische Schachzug gegen Hauptkonkurrenten Microsoft. Schon bei der PS1 war der Riesenvorteil das frühere Erscheinen des Geräts in der Presse und dann auf dem Markt.

Letztendlich will Sony nur MS nervös machen, denn präsentiert wurde hier rein garnichts, sondern nur angekündigt. Ich finde es schade, dass die Medien ("PCGames" mit eingeschlossen) dies nicht genauer differenzieren. Im TV wird nur über die Präsentation gesprochen... die in Wirklichkeit keine war.

Wahrscheinlich wird derzeit noch verhandelt, wo das Teil hergestellt werden soll, denn der Sklavenmarkt in China ist auch nicht mehr so wie damals zu PS3-Zeiten und bald verliert China den Entwicklungsland-Status... und und und


----------



## l00ser2 (22. Februar 2013)

Ot: Der nächste Plastemülleimer ? 
Nein danke so ein Ding würde ich mir nie im Leben antun ,bleib Lieber beim Pc.
Dass Ding hat meiner Kiste gegenüber keinerlei Vorteile. 
Multiplattformtitel ? Nie wieder ,Casual kann mir gestohlen bleiben.
Ich verzichte lieber ganz auf den Abfall ,den die Konsolenspiele Publisher denken mir andrehen zu müssen.
Mir ist es völlig Egal wie lange ich auf Titel wie zb. Star Citizen warten muss ,ich weiss nur eins ,da werden die mit solchen Dingern in die Röhre gucken ,und ich bin froh drum.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2013)

l00ser2 schrieb:


> [...]


 ... mir fehlen die Worte.


----------



## Odin333 (22. Februar 2013)

l00ser2 schrieb:


> Mir ist es völlig Egal wie lange ich auf Titel wie zb. Star Citizen warten muss ,ich weiss nur eins ,da werden die mit solchen Dingern in die Röhre gucken ,und ich bin froh drum.



Das was man bisher vo SC gesehen hat, verglichen mit den bisher gezeigten Trailern der PS4.....

Ich glaube da werden genau 0 Leute in die Röhre gucken.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2013)

das Tolle ist ja auch:
Was hat man jetzt schon von Star Citizen gesehen? Wie viel Gameplaytrailer? 
Der Targetrenderfilm war zwar ganz nett, aber sowas kann "jeder" zusammenschrauben und bevor man nicht was handfestes gesehen hat kann man sich weder negativ und auch vorallem positiv über das Spiel äußern


----------



## l00ser2 (22. Februar 2013)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Das was man bisher vo SC gesehen hat, verglichen mit den bisher gezeigten Trailern der PS4.....
> 
> Ich glaube da werden genau 0 Leute in die Röhre gucken.


 
Blahh - blahh Nimm Killzone , is nur render mist auf Dvd ,bis Du die Sci fi Lmg siehst ,dann die Papp Ki ,die "Steuerung" Schlauchlevel ,Viel Spass dabei !
"Cod Reaches another Level ,get your Ps 4 Today !"


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2013)

l00ser2 schrieb:


> Blahh - blahh Nimm Killzone , is nur render mist auf Dvd ,bis Du die Sci fi Lmg siehst ,dann die Papp Ki ,die "Steuerung" Schlauchlevel ,Viel Spass dabei !
> "Cod Reaches another Level ,get your Ps 4 Today !"


 
*facepalm*


----------



## fidschi666 (22. Februar 2013)

Hmm, NextGen stell ich mir anders vor. Die Hardware ist einfach nur nötig, der Controller fragwürdig, mich hauts net vom Hocker. Mal kucken was so kommen wird in n paar Jahren bzgl. Games. Ich hoffe ganz stark das MS da was besseres bietet, ansonsten spar ich mir das Geld.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2013)

fidschi666 schrieb:


> Hmm, NextGen stell ich mir anders vor. Die Hardware ist einfach nur nötig, der Controller fragwürdig, mich hauts net vom Hocker. Mal kucken was so kommen wird in n paar Jahren bzgl. Games. Ich hoffe ganz stark das MS da was besseres bietet, ansonsten spar ich mir das Geld.


 ... sag mal, was für eine CPU ist denn in deinem PC verbaut? Nur mal so aus Interesse!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2013)

fidschi666 schrieb:


> Hmm, NextGen stell ich mir anders vor. Die Hardware ist einfach nur nötig, der Controller fragwürdig, mich hauts net vom Hocker. Mal kucken was so kommen wird in n paar Jahren bzgl. Games. Ich hoffe ganz stark das MS da was besseres bietet, ansonsten spar ich mir das Geld.


 Die Technik erfüllt Mindest-Anforderungen. Okay, das erwartet man ja von so genannten Next-Gen-Konsolen.
Und dieses Social-Network-Feature ist auch ein sehr zweischneidiges Schwert, denn sowas lenkt meines Erachtens doch sehr von der eigentlichen Aufgabe der Konsole ab: Mich spielerisch zu unterhalten.

Aber einen ganz wichtigen Punkt, der mir erst jetzt so richtig bewusst geworden ist, hat Sony versäumt:
Richtige Exklusiv-Überraschungstitel vorzustellen. Wenn wir mal "Watch Dogs" außen vor lassen (die Existenz des Spiels ist ja nun länger bekannt, und es ist eben KEIN PS4-Exklusiv-Titel), gab es doch nichts Brandneues, das Spieler frenetisch aufjubeln ließen. Und gerade das wäre immens wichtig, um die PS4 zu pushen.

Wenn Sony dort nicht nachholt, frage ich mich echt, wie die aus ihrer aktuellen Krise herauskommen wollen.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2013)

da jetzt doch einige auf´s Schmale Brett kommen dass das kein Next-Gen wäre, was stellen sich eigentlich jetzt die Leute unter dem Begriff vor?
Wenn man nach den "Gründen" geht warum das keine sei, dann muss man das aber auch irgendwie den Aktuellen absprechen mal zu PS2-Zeiten Next-Gen gewesen zu sein
Und mal ehrlich, man sollte sich auch mal vor Augen halten, das Grafik sich halt nicht Linear verbessern läßt und die Kurve immer weiter abflacht


----------



## der-jan (22. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, man sollte sich auch mal vor Augen halten, das Grafik sich halt nicht Linear verbessern läßt und die Kurve immer weiter abflacht


mit der argumentation wirst du aber auf taube ohren stoßen - besonders hier in nem pc forum - pc spieler reiten auf der "fotorealismus" welle noch mal ein stück höher als konsolen spieler 

natürlich ist das jetzt eine neue konsolengeneration 
wenn ich mir die heutige jugend ansehen finde ich auch nicht daß es da irgend eine verbesserung gegenüber früher gibt (eher im gegenteil) aber trotzdem gestehen ich ihnen zu sich als neue generation anzusehen  (geschrieben von einem 35 jährigen  )


----------



## der-jan (22. Februar 2013)

Kristian schrieb:


> Die "Präsentation" der PS4 ist ja nichts weiter als ein strategische Schachzug gegen Hauptkonkurrenten Microsoft. Schon bei der PS1 war der Riesenvorteil das frühere Erscheinen des Geräts in der Presse und dann auf dem Markt.
> 
> Letztendlich will Sony nur MS nervös machen,...


Ach piff paff - MS ist ein kleiner Fisch - der strategische Schachzug war dem potenziellen Unterhaltungsgiganten Crytek die Show zu stehlen - denn dessen bahnbrechendes Werk Crysis 3 hatte doch gestern/vorgestern seinen Veröffentlichungstermin - aber alle berichten nun von der PS4 - sogar bei Computec ist die Schwemme an Crysisnews dieses Mal bis jetzt ja quasi ausgefallen... damit hätte nun niemand gerechnet


----------



## Odin333 (22. Februar 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> Ach piff paff - MS ist ein kleiner Fisch - der strategische Schachzug war dem potenziellen Unterhaltungsgiganten Crytek die Show zu stehlen - denn dessen bahnbrechendes Werk Crysis 3 hatte doch gestern/vorgestern seinen Veröffentlichungstermin - aber alle berichten nun von der PS4 - sogar bei Computec ist die Schwemme an Crysisnews dieses Mal bis jetzt ja quasi ausgefallen... damit hätte nun niemand gerechnet


 
Ich stehe ehrlich gesagt kurz davor, dafür eine Dankesmail an Sony zu schicken.


----------



## Vordack (22. Februar 2013)

Grolmori schrieb:


> Wir können (vorerst) auch nur das wiedergeben, was auf der Präsentation gezeigt wurde. Und die Angabe, dass die Rumble-Funktion überarbeitet wurde, ist eben genau so gesagt worden. Wenn Sony nicht mehr dazu verrät, dann können wir auch nicht zusätzlich etwas erfinden. Die Info weglassen geht aber auch nicht. Also was sollen wir Deiner Meinung nach tun?


 
Er meinte glaube ich daß ihr die Texte die ihr auf eurer Seite veröffentlicht auch vorher durchlesen solltet und euch Gedanken über den Sinn machen sollt. Der erste Punkt war als Witz gemeint (durchlesen) aber den zweite Punkt würde ich sofort unterschreiben. 

Erinnert mich an Lemmings


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2013)

Langsam kommen doch die ganzen Informationen, die für mich und sicherlich andere Interessant sein dürften:

_Oh ja, man kann vollständig offline sein. Soziale Funktionen sind  uns wichtig, aber wir verstehen, dass es einige Leute gibt, die das  stört"_, sagte Yoshida.

Ein anderer Manager von Sony, US-Chef Jack Tretton, hat erklärt,  warum bei der Präsentation am 20. Februar 2013 zwar der Controller,  Menüs und Spielinhalte, aber nicht die Konsole selbst gezeigt wurden.  Das habe schlicht daran gelegen, dass sich die Firma noch nicht für ein  endgültiges Design entschieden habe und noch nicht alle Spezifikationen  feststünden.

Das Gerät wird Filme in der 4K-Auflösung ausgeben können, wie Joystiq.com  berichtet. Bei Spielen ist das nicht möglich - dort ist die Auflösung  auf 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel beschränkt. Das dürfte zum einen mit der  generellen Leistungsfähigkeit des Systems zu tun haben, dazu kommt aber  noch ein trivialerer Grund: Per Definition ist gegenwärtig über  HDMI-Ausgänge bei 4K-Auflösungen die Bildwiederholrate auf 24 Bilder pro  Sekunde beschränkt, was für die meisten Spiele zu wenig ist. Erst bei  HDMI 2.0, das noch nicht fertig ist, sollen auch höhere  Bildwiederholraten möglich sein.


----------



## Malifurion (22. Februar 2013)

D3 für PS3 + 4. Ich glaubs ja nicht. Blizzard wagt nen Exkurs auf Konsolen. Okay, D1 war auch auf PSX zu spielen, wurde aber von Sierra gepublished und nicht von Blizz selbst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> _Oh ja, man kann vollständig offline sein. Soziale Funktionen sind  uns wichtig, aber wir verstehen, dass es einige Leute gibt, die das  stört"_, sagte Yoshida.


 Die wären auch selten doof, wenn sie sich die Offline-Kundschaft rigoros abgekappt hätten.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> D3 für PS3 + 4. Ich glaubs ja nicht. Blizzard wagt nen Exkurs auf Konsolen. Okay, D1 war auch auf PSX zu spielen, wurde aber von Sierra gepublished und nicht von Blizz selbst.


 Dass sie sich auch auf Konsolen versuchen, kann man Blizzard schlecht vorwerfen... Solange sie weiterhin den Fokus auf das PC-Spiel-Geschäft setzen, ist es vollkommen okay. Müssen sie ja auch, wenn Marken wie StarCraft und WarCraft überleben sollen.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2013)

Malifurion schrieb:


> D3 für PS3 + 4. Ich glaubs ja nicht. Blizzard wagt nen Exkurs auf Konsolen. Okay, D1 war auch auf PSX zu spielen, wurde aber von Sierra gepublished und nicht von Blizz selbst.


 
und der Unterschied zu jetzt ist? 
Außerdem gab es auch andere Spiele für die Konsole, nur hat man entweder RTS oder MMORPGs gebaut, die jetzt eher auf dem PC zu hause sind, außerdem sollte man nicht StarCraft 64 und das eingestellte Ghost vergessen



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die wären auch selten doof, wenn sie sich die Offline-Kundschaft rigoros abgekappt hätten.


 
Nicht nur all die, die nie damit Online gehen wären gearscht gewesen, auch die welche jetzt nicht das beste Internet haben


----------



## der-jan (22. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dass sie sich auch auf Konsolen versuchen, kann man Blizzard schlecht vorwerfen... Solange sie weiterhin den Fokus auf das PC-Spiel-Geschäft setzen, ist es vollkommen okay. Müssen sie ja auch, wenn Marken wie StarCraft und WarCraft überleben sollen.



beides, also sowohl warcraft als auch starcraft gab es schon auf konsolen (n64, ps1, sega saturn)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Februar 2013)

der-jan schrieb:


> beides, also sowohl warcraft als auch starcraft gab es schon auf konsolen (n64, ps1, sega saturn)


 Der Erfolg der Konsolen-Versionen ließ aber im Vergleich zu den PC-Originalen auf sich warten. RTS-Bestseller findet man vornehmlich im PC-Segment, weniger auf Konsolen.


----------



## der-jan (22. Februar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Erfolg der Konsolen-Versionen ließ aber im Vergleich zu den PC-Originalen auf sich warten. RTS-Bestseller findet man vornehmlich im PC-Segment, weniger auf Konsolen.


richtig, genauso wie nicht abzusehen ist ob ein diablo 3 auf konsole ein erfolg wird - ging mir nur darum, daß schon mehrere blizzard titel auf konsole kamen, es schon mehrfach probiert wurde wie jetzt wieder mit den neuen konsolen


----------



## Cibox (22. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> kurzer Einwurf:
> Das ist Blödsinn dass es das gleich OS ist, es sieht nur ähnlich aus und selbst wenn werden die sicherlich nicht Steam drauf laufen lassen


Egal: Die Argumentation läuft einfach darauf hinaus dass M$ bereits am PC etabliert ist und somit ein schneller wechsel zwischen pc / konsole / handy (?) prinzipiell einfach realisierbar *wäre*. Wenn Steam auf der neuen xbox laufen würde, wäre das imho nur zum vorteil beider unternehmen...


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2013)

Cibox schrieb:


> Egal: Die Argumentation läuft einfach darauf hinaus dass M$ bereits am PC etabliert ist und somit ein schneller wechsel zwischen pc / konsole / handy (?) prinzipiell einfach realisierbar *wäre*. Wenn Steam auf der neuen xbox laufen würde, wäre das imho nur zum vorteil beider unternehmen...


 ... nein, wäre es nicht.

Denn damit würde man die Lizenzierung, und auch Prüfung, der Programme im XBL Netzwerk unterbinden. Jeder Entwickler muss Geld dafür bezahlen, dass er seine Programme dort veröffentlichen kann ... "richtige" Spiele werden bei MS auf Herz und Nieren ( mehr oder weniger ) geprüft.

Also warum sollte MS hier seine Einnahmequelle abgeben? Oder meinst du, Steam verlangt keine Gebühren? Finanziell wäre das ein Verlust & welche Spiele gibt es für Steam, die es für die 360 nicht gibt & sehr hohe Verkaufszahlen vorweisen können?


----------



## fidschi666 (22. Februar 2013)

@: Rabowke: Nen 2600k@4,2Ghz/8GB/2x570GTX@SLI.
NextGen suggeriert mir irgendwie, dass das Gerät was neues bietet, das fehlt mir an dieser Stelle aber... mal abgesehen von performanterer Hardware, was ja kein Kunststück ist.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2013)

fidschi666 schrieb:


> @: Rabowke: Nen 2600k@4,2Ghz/8GB/2x570GTX@SLI.
> NextGen suggeriert mir irgendwie, dass das Gerät was neues bietet, das fehlt mir an dieser Stelle aber... mal abgesehen von performanterer Hardware, was ja kein Kunststück ist.


 
oh Crap, dann waren die Wii und die Wii2 ja die einzigen Next-Gen-Konsolen der letzten Jahre 
ganzu ehrlich, aber das ist doch jetzt irgendwelches Anti-Playse geblubber von Schleuklappentragenden PC-Nasen, die einfach schon mal im vorhinein das Ding mies machen wollen


----------



## fidschi666 (22. Februar 2013)

Richtig, so kann man das sagen, zumindest seh ich das so. 
Oder kann ich von DX11 im Jahre 2013 behaupten es wäre NextGen?
Dann ist es hald einfach nur eine neue Konsole die mehr Rechenpower hat und das war es dann auch schon.
Innovativ sieht anders aus.

Ne, ich will nix mies machen, ich hoffte einfach nur auf was tolleres von Sony, dann würd ichs auch kauften. 
PS: Ich hab auch ne XBoX360 und Spass damit. 
PPS: PC-Nasen, dir ist schon aufgefallen das du hier auf www.PCGames.de unterwegs bist, oder? XD


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2013)

ja natürlich, dumme Frage, weil Next Gen einfach heißt das es die nächste Generation ist, die Abgrenzung zu Current Gen und nicht was irgendwer da rein interpretieren will, wo man auch schon ziemlich deutlich merkt, das er nicht wirklich Ahnung von den Begriffen hat, die er da einwirft


----------



## LordCrash (22. Februar 2013)

Mich würde mal interessieren, ob Sony und MS für die neuen Konsolen noch mehr Geld von den Entwicklern verlangen als bisher, damit diese überhaupt für die Konsolen entwickeln dürfen. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, dass die Gebühren für die bisherigen Konsolen schon recht happig waren, vor allem für kleine Entwickler. 
Wenn wir schon immer über die Publisher schimpfen, die mit ihrem aufgeblasenen Personal- und Marketingapparat dafür sorgen, dass AAA-Titel heutzutage millionenfach über die Theke gehen müssen, um die Entwicklungskosten wieder reinzuspielen, sollten wir uns vielleicht auch mal Gedanken dazu machen, woran diese Kostenexplosion in der Entwicklung liegt. Allein an der gestiegenen Grafikleistung kann es meiner Meinung nach nicht liegen, da proportional gesehen das Angebot an guten Tools mit den Grafikdetails steigt und die Kosten für Entwicklungshardware eigentlich sogar proportional fallen müsste, wenn man sich an gängigen Hardwarepreisen orientiert.
Es hat ja schon seine Gründe, warum kleinere Entwickler vorrangig für den PC entwickeln, da diese Einstiegshürden hier wegfallan. Steam und GOG kann man damit gar nicht vergleichen, das diese Portale nur eine Gebühr pro verkaufter Einheit verlangen, aber nicht schon für die Entwicklung (reine Sales-Geschichte).

Zu Star Citizen: Die ersten Trailer sahen teilweise schon beeindruckender aus als alles, was vorgestern für die PS 4 vorgestellt wurden, nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass sich SC noch ganz zu Beginn der Entwicklung befindet, was man von einem Großteil der PS Titel nicht unbedingt behaupten kann. Für frühe work-in-process Grafik ist SC schon absolut beeindruckend. Zur Leistungsfähigkeit der CryEngine 3 und den Unterschieden zwischen PC und Next-Gen Konsolen kann ich euch auch gerne mal ein Interview von Cevat Yerli von Crytek empfehlen (obwohl ich auf deren Aussagen normalerweise nicht so wahnsinnig viel gebe, aber hier haben sie einfach Recht....): http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/02/20/crytek-next-gen-consoles-pc/

Ich bin grundsätzlich übrigens erleichtert, dass bisher noch kaum PS-Exklusivtitel angekündigt wurden. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach nichts Schlimmeres als das, weil damit alle diejenigen vom Spielerlebnis ausgeschlossen werden, die über die "falsche" Plattform verfügen. Das mag zwar aus Sicht von Sony durchaus sinnvoll sein, aber über die Entwickler, die da mitziehen, obwohl eine Veröffentlichung auf mehreren Plattformen technisch möglich und ressourcentechnisch realisierbar wäre, kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln. Sie schließen damit völlig unnötigerweise eine große Zahl an möglichen Kunden von ihrem Spiel aus  nur um Sony einen Wettbewerbsvorteil zu verschaffen. Eine tolle Unternehmensphilosophie ist das.... :/


----------



## fidschi666 (22. Februar 2013)

Lustig wie Leute darauf reagieren wenn man nicht der selben Meinung ist und Dinge ein bisschen anders (evtl. kritischer) sieht und nicht alles Neue als toll bemisst. Scheuklappen trage ich, Ahnung von Definitionen habe ich nicht, ok, ich gehe zurück in meinen Stall und schäme mich, danke, du hast durch deine freundliche und aufgeschlossene Argumentation mein Leben bereichert. Solche Leute brauchen wir auf diesem Planeten, danke.

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende. 

PS: So gemütlich wie dieses Katze die du hier als Avatar nutzt bist du leider nicht.
PPS: Du solltest evtl. erstmal Schreiben lernen bevor du andere Leute angiftest, Stichwort Interpunktion.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2013)

Was hat das jetzt mit Meinungen zu tun? Das ist halt ein Begriff mit einer klaren Aussage und Aufgabe die nächste Konsolengeneration zu beschreiben, fertig, ohne irgendwelche Verknüpfungen an die Leistung oder Innovation, denn danach wären ziemlich wenige NextGen Konsolen rausgekommen


----------



## Vordack (22. Februar 2013)

Enisra hat schon einen merkwürdigen Schreibstyl, da gebe ich Dir Recht, dennoch ist Enisra wenigstens jemand der nicht aufgehört hat Sachen kritisch zu hinterfragen und anderen Forenusern ihr Verhalten einfach platt vor die Augen zu führen.

Ich lese lieber etwas inhaltlich sinnvolles mit Interpunktionsfehlern als etwas sinnbefreites mit korrekter Interpunktion.



fidschi666 schrieb:


> Lustig wie Leute darauf reagieren wenn man nicht der selben Meinung ist und Dinge ein bisschen anders (evtl. kritischer) sieht und nicht alles Neue als toll bemisst. Scheuklappen trage ich, Ahnung von Definitionen habe ich nicht, ok, ich gehe zurück in meinen Stall und schäme mich, danke, du hast durch deine freundliche und aufgeschlossene Argumentation mein Leben bereichert. Solche Leute brauchen wir auf diesem Planeten, danke.
> 
> Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende.
> 
> ...


----------



## fidschi666 (22. Februar 2013)

Wunderbar, da ist er ja schon, der den keiner gefragt hat, er aber trotzdem seinen Senft dazu abgeben muss. Ich habe unterdessen doch eingesehen das NextGen nix mit Innovation, oder aber zukunftsweisender Technik zu tun hat. Mir wurde es sehr freundlich erklärt. Vordack, über den Sinn deines Posts brauch ich an dieser Stelle ja nicht mehr fragen, oder ist es hier in diesem Forum so üblich die Leute als Doof zu bezeichnen?
Was soll ich eurer Meinung nach noch machen damit ihr zufrieden seit? Ich steh doch schon im Stall und schäme mich, soll ich noch n bisschen Limbo für euch tanzen?

Mal im ernst, ich habs kapiert, hätte mich aber echt gefreut wenn mans ein bisschen netter aufgezeigt hätte. 
Der Text da oben ist net böse gemeint, also nix für ungut.

In diesem Sinne
Have fun.


----------



## Vordack (22. Februar 2013)

Na klar sag ich hier was wenn Du jemanden kritisierst dessen Meinungen ich häufig teile. Und ums klarzustellen, als doof würde ich Dich nie bezeichnen, dazu kenne ich Dich zu wenig. Das auch intelligente Menschen sinnbefreites posten können weiss man eigentlich schon immer, siehe unsere Politiker 

Aber mal ein Denkansatz: Intelligente Menschen nehmen Kritik als denkanstoß und nehmen es nicht als persönliche Beleidigung auf 

War wohl Dein Pech daß Du heute gerade an zwei im Forum gekommen bist die sich kein Blatt vor den Mund nehmen 

Dir ein schönes WE.





fidschi666 schrieb:


> Wunderbar, da ist er ja schon, der den keiner gefragt hat, er aber trotzdem seinen Senft dazu abgeben muss. Ich habe unterdessen doch eingesehen das NextGen nix mit Innovation, oder aber zukunftsweisender Technik zu tun hat. Mir wurde es sehr freundlich erklärt. Vordack, über den Sinn deines Posts brauch ich an dieser Stelle ja nicht mehr fragen, oder ist es hier in diesem Forum so üblich die Leute als Doof zu bezeichnen?
> Was soll ich eurer Meinung nach noch machen damit ihr zufrieden seit? Ich steh doch schon im Stall und schäme mich, soll ich noch n bisschen Limbo für euch tanzen?
> 
> Mal im ernst, ich habs kapiert, hätte mich aber echt gefreut wenn mans ein bisschen netter aufgezeigt hätte.
> ...


----------



## fidschi666 (22. Februar 2013)

Danke, euch auch.


----------



## der-jan (22. Februar 2013)

fidschi666 schrieb:


> Richtig, so kann man das sagen, zumindest seh ich das so.
> Oder kann ich von DX11 im Jahre 2013 behaupten es wäre NextGen?
> Dann ist es hald einfach nur eine neue Konsole die mehr Rechenpower hat und das war es dann auch schon.
> Innovativ sieht anders aus.
> ...



du bist auch schon so geschädigt von schlagworten, daß du dir weiß gott was drunter vorstellst 

wenn john deer nen neuen rasenmäher rausbringt ist das auch ne neue und somit die nächste generation - egal wieviel "innovation" drin steckt
und ja auch wenn ein dx 12 so gut wie keine veränderungen groß zu dx11 haben sollte dann wäre es trotzdem die nächste generation


----------



## kornhill (22. Februar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> nicht wirklich, das Standby System kennt ansich jeder, es ist halt der "Ruhezustand" bei Windows
> 
> Auch sollte man nicht vergessen, das die Skyrim DLCs bzw. Skyrim Überhaupt auf der Playse auch nur eher dürftig funktionieren, weil die Kiste halt sowenig RAM hat


 
 ... Ich hab Skyrim auf der PS3 auf Platin. Und ich könnte mich heute noch Ohrfeigen das ich es für die Playse gekauft habe. Aber da hatte ich das Ding gerade neu gekauft. Und jetzt halt dich fest: "Weil Last Guardian bald erscheinen sollte" war ein Grund. Naja Dark Souls und Uncharted waren andere Gründe. Ja die PS3 ist bei sowas ziemlich an den Grenzen. Lag aber glaube ich stark daran das die riesige Welt soviel Infos speichern will. (Bei Skyrim)

Das mit dem Standby war auf die Konsole bezogen. Am PC geht sowas ganz klar schon. Ich denke auch das der PC beim Release auch auf gleichem Level oder minimal drunter sein wird. (Der bezahlbare PC, nicht der high end.) Zur Zeit ist es einfach so das man recht lange Wartezeiten hat bei allen Aktionen auf der PS3. Egal ob PS-Store, Speichern, etc. 

Eine kleine Einstellung in den Settings ändern? Spiel speichern, spiel verlassen, setting ändern, spiel wieder starten.... ALT-TAB oh wie ich sowas vermisse^^. 

Ich mag Konsole als Plattform mittlerweile ziemlich gerne. Will das aber garnicht mit dem PC vergleichen. Allein was man am PC machen kann um sich das System so hinzubauen wie man will ist einfach ein paar Welten über jeder Konsole. Aber meine PS3 mag ich trotz allem lieber^^. Aber das liegt an Titeln wie NiNoKuni, Heavy Rain, Uncharted, damals Dark Souls, Catherine, Metal Gear, bissi Move Blödsinn und so Zeugs. Ich freu mich auf die Konsole. Mein PC erinnert mich zu sehr an Arbeit. Ausserdem bin ich ein Hardware Idiot, und hab ein so unglückliches Händchen beim PC kauf das ich mich manchmal fragen muss, wie dämlich ich eigentlich bin. Jedes mal passt irgendwas nicht.


----------



## Enisra (22. Februar 2013)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich mag Konsole als Plattform mittlerweile ziemlich gerne. Will das aber garnicht mit dem PC vergleichen. Allein was man am PC machen kann um sich das System so hinzubauen wie man will ist einfach ein paar Welten über jeder Konsole. Aber meine PS3 mag ich trotz allem lieber^^. Aber das liegt an Titeln wie NiNoKuni, Heavy Rain, Uncharted, damals Dark Souls, Catherine, Metal Gear, bissi Move Blödsinn und so Zeugs. Ich freu mich auf die Konsole. Mein PC erinnert mich zu sehr an Arbeit. Ausserdem bin ich ein Hardware Idiot, und hab ein so unglückliches Händchen beim PC kauf das ich mich manchmal fragen muss, wie dämlich ich eigentlich bin. Jedes mal passt irgendwas nicht.


 
uh
das mir Last Guardian ist natürlich bitter 
Aber im Zweifelsfall einfach hier im Forum fragen nach PCs stellen


----------



## LordCrash (22. Februar 2013)

kornhill schrieb:


> Das mit dem Standby war auf die Konsole bezogen. Am PC geht sowas ganz klar schon. Ich denke auch das der PC beim Release auch auf gleichem Level oder minimal drunter sein wird. (Der bezahlbare PC, nicht der high end.) Zur Zeit ist es einfach so das man recht lange Wartezeiten hat bei allen Aktionen auf der PS3. Egal ob PS-Store, Speichern, etc.
> .....
> 
> Ich mag Konsole als Plattform mittlerweile ziemlich gerne. Will das aber garnicht mit dem PC vergleichen. Allein was man am PC machen kann um sich das System so hinzubauen wie man will ist einfach ein paar Welten über jeder Konsole. Aber meine PS3 mag ich trotz allem lieber^^. Aber das liegt an Titeln wie NiNoKuni, Heavy Rain, Uncharted, damals Dark Souls, Catherine, Metal Gear, bissi Move Blödsinn und so Zeugs. Ich freu mich auf die Konsole. Mein PC erinnert mich zu sehr an Arbeit. Ausserdem bin ich ein Hardware Idiot, und hab ein so unglückliches Händchen beim PC kauf das ich mich manchmal fragen muss, wie dämlich ich eigentlich bin. Jedes mal passt irgendwas nicht.


Ich denke trotz der massiven Subventionierung seitens der Konsolenhersteller wirst du einen vergleichbaren Spiele-PC zu Release Anfang des nächsten Jahres auf alle Fälle für weniger Geld bekommen (wenn die Konsole in Deutschland für 450-500€ kosten würde). Aber natürlich nur den Basis PC, d.h. kein Schnickschnack, sondern in etwa die Technik der PS 4 +20% (für Windows und andere Verluste...). 

Mein PC erinnert mich zum Glück nicht an die Arbeit:
Spiele-PC -> spielen
Laptop -> arbeiten


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2013)

fidschi666 schrieb:


> @: Rabowke: Nen 2600k@4,2Ghz/8GB/2x570GTX@SLI.
> NextGen suggeriert mir irgendwie, dass das Gerät was neues bietet, das fehlt mir an dieser Stelle aber... mal abgesehen von performanterer Hardware, was ja kein Kunststück ist.


 D.h. du hast eine *Vierkern-CPU* und meckerst über eine echte *Achtkern-CPU*? Du hast, im Normalfall, 1600'er DDR3 RAM und meckerst über *8GB DDR5 RAM*, den man normalerweise nur auf Grafikkarten findet? Deine 570 GTX wird *1280 MB DDR5 RAM* haben.

Wir beide haben übrigens fast das gleiche System, mein 2600K läuft mit 4.3GHz auf allen vier Kernen, dafür hab ich nur eine 570 GTX. 

Was ich damit sagen will, die PS4 schlechte Hardware vorzuwerfen ist nicht wirklich clever ... schau dir die Kommentare von Entwicklern an, die sind unisono der Meinung, dass die Hardware Auswahl *sehr gut* ist.

NextGen suggeriert definitiv etwas neues, sondern heißt lediglich ... neue Generation, oder vereinfacht: neue Hardware.

Aber bleiben wir bei deinem Beispiel ... wie genau hat sich denn der PC Hardwaremarkt verändert? Schau ich mir meinen Rechner an, hab ich immer noch einen FullHD TFT, ein Gehäuse mit Hardware, eine Maus und Tastatur. Wo genau ist denn jetzt die Evolution des PC Markts zu sehen?

Es gibt keinen.

CPU & GPU wurden mit der Zeit immer schneller ... wow! Was für ein Kunststück. 

Darum find ich das 'gejammere' bzgl. NextGen Hardware aus den Mündern von PC'lern mehr als amüsant ... denn gerade beim PC ist der Stillstand deutlich größer. Stillstand = Innovation in diesem Fall.

Man kann ja von Kinect und dem Leuchtdildo halten was man will ... aber hier wurde probiert etwas neues zu erstellen.


----------



## kornhill (22. Februar 2013)

Nach Hardware gefragt habe ich ja sogar. Aber entweder habe ich auf den falschen gehört oder einfach Pech gehabt. Aber das will ich niemand vorwerfen. Ich habe da wirklich ein unglückliches Händchen. Bei meiner PS3 fängt nach ein bischen über einem Jahr auch das Laufwerk zum spinnen an. Bin zur Zeit immer am Daumen drücken wenn ich ein Spiel einlege^^.

Ich bin mir sogar sicher das ein PC mit vergleichbarer Hardware für das gleiche Geld erhältlich sein wird. Aber denke auch das die Spiele Optimierte Hardware auf den Konsolen stärker sein wird. Also gefühlt stärker. --> Der Grund warum ich das sage: Als ich Uncharted 3 eingelegt habe, musste ich feststellen das auf MEINEN PC´s noch kein Spiel so geil aussah. Und das eben mit den 512MB Ram der Playse. Das fand ich schon beeindruckend. (Auf PC´s von ANDEREN habe ich schon besseres gesehen. Halt leider nicht auf meinen PC´s) ... Aber ich nehm es mit Humor. 

Mag beide Plattformen sehr gerne. Denke das ich mit einer PS4 extrem Spaß haben werde. Habe ich auch mit meinem PC. Liebe Japano Kram, daher ist ne Playse natürlich immer super. Aber in einem FTL kann ich auch Stunden verbringen. (Das schafft mein PC ohne Probleme.... ) (Ich kann schon auch Crysis und so zocken. Nicht falsch verstehen. Aber Rage ist erst 2 Monate nach Release richtig gelaufen. Vorher war es unspielbar. Auf den Kacheln der ID Tech 5 waren einfach keine Megatexturen... sondern nur Kacheln.... hab ich erwähnt das ich pech hab mit Hardware?)

Edit: ... Das Rage Desaster.... das war auch ein Grund warum ich die Schnauze voll hatte und die PS3 gekauft hab. Das war kurz vorher im Oktober. November hab ich mir die PS3 gekauft. Mitte-Ende Dezember lief Rage dann auch auf meinem PC.... und hat mich nicht mehr die Bohne interessiert. Ich wollte einfach nicht mehr...


----------



## Corlagon (22. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bitte etwas mehr nachdenken ... [...]



mein einzeiler war doch schön prägnant. deine gleichung ist nunmal unlogisch. ich beziehe mich da auf:



Rabowke schrieb:


> [...]Soll heißen: geht es den Konsoleros gut, geht es uns gut.[...]



da rüttelt auch kein 100-zeiler dran. auch die "neuen" konsolen werden leistungs-technisch nicht in der lage sein, mit aktuellen pc-konfigurationen zu konkurrieren (logisch bei dem relativ niedrigen preis). wir werden nach wie vor ausgebremst. vorläufige stagnation. und das vermutlich wieder über jahre! das ist für mich nicht zufriedenstellend.

grundsätzlich sind wir uns aber einig, dass wir bei kommenden portierungen von den neuen konsolen profitieren werden. das hatte ich auch bereits in meinem vorherigen post erwähnt.


was enisra mit:



Enisra schrieb:


> jaha, das sieht man ganz, ganz, ganz toll so supi Konsolenports wie Dark Souls
> *hust*



meinte, ist mir allerdings noch immer schleierhaft.


----------



## fidschi666 (22. Februar 2013)

@Rabowke: Generell gebe ich dir recht, ich wäre ein Dummkopf wenn ich dieser Argumentation nicht beipflichten würde. Vieleicht sollte ich meinen ersten Post ein wenig anders formulieren. Ich hätte einfach auf einen AHA Effekt gehofft, sprich irgendwas noch nicht dagewesenes. Ein besonders tolles Eingabegerät oder irgend was andere "innovatives". Es ist nicht so das ich contra Consolen bin, ich hätte mir einfach nur was erhofft was mich zum Kauf bewegt. Um dies nochmal richtig zu stellen, ich möchte damit nich sagen das ich die PS4 (oder wie auch immer sie genannt werden wird) kacke finde.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> D.h. du hast eine *Vierkern-CPU* und meckerst über eine echte *Achtkern-CPU*? Du hast, im Normalfall, 1600'er DDR3 RAM und meckerst über *8GB DDR5 RAM*, den man normalerweise nur auf Grafikkarten findet? Deine 570 GTX wird *1280 MB DDR5 RAM* haben.


 Soweit ich das gehört habe, wird die PS 4 keinen "echte" Achtkern-CPU haben sondern vier Doppelkern-CPUs mit niedrigerer Takfrequenz (klärt mich auf, wenn ich hier falsch liege). Ob diese allerdings aktuelle 4 Kerner vom PC schlagen kann, müssen wir erst noch abwarten. Wenn man sich die diversen Benchmarks anschaut, sind die Intel 4-Kern CPUs den 6-Kern AMDs im Schnitt auch meistens überlegen....

Und von den 8GB DDR5 müssen laut Specs sowohl die CPU auch auch die GPU versorgt werden, d.h. bei "voller" Texturauslastung der GPU bei sagen wir mal 2GB hat der Rest vom System nur noch 6 GB zur Verfügung. Und auch wenn es sich um DDR5 Speicher handelt, werden diese 6GB nicht mit den bis zu 24 möglichen GB im PC konkurrieren können. Ich bin kein Hardware-Guru, aber ich weiß nicht mal, ob 6GB DDR5 mehr können als 8GB DDR3.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Soweit ich das gehört habe, wird die PS 4 keinen "echte" Achtkern-CPU haben sondern vier Doppelkern-CPUs mit niedrigerer Takfrequenz (klärt mich auf, wenn ich hier falsch liege). Ob diese allerdings aktuelle 4 Kerner vom PC schlagen kann, müssen wir erst noch abwarten. Wenn man sich die diversen Benchmarks anschaut, sind die Intel 4-Kern CPUs den 6-Kern AMDs im Schnitt auch meistens überlegen....


Du solltest hier nicht den Fehler machen und "normale" Chips mit der APU von AMD vergleichen. Bislang hab ich wirklich nur was von acht Kernen gelesen, die aber halt CPU & GPU 'sein können'.

Bislang hat sich ja selbst AMD sehr bedeckt gehalten, und keine wirklich neuen Informationen zu diesem Chip bzw. "SoC" veröffentlicht.

Aber schaut man sich die theoretischen Geschwindigkeiten von CPU <> GPGPU an, dann ist eine GPGPU *deutlich* schneller.

Hier findest du einen interessanten Artikel der meine Aussage "die aber halt CPU & GPU sein können" etwas besser erklärt: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/APU-Jaguar-PlayStation-Kabini-Temash,21229.html



> Und von den 8GB DDR5 müssen laut Specs sowohl die CPU auch auch die GPU versorgt werden, d.h. bei "voller" Texturauslastung der GPU bei sagen wir mal 2GB hat der Rest vom System nur noch 6 GB zur Verfügung. Und auch wenn es sich um DDR5 Speicher handelt, werden diese 6GB nicht mit den bis zu 24 möglichen GB im PC konkurrieren können. Ich bin kein Hardware-Guru, aber ich weiß nicht mal, ob 6GB DDR5 mehr können als 8GB DDR3.


 Deutlich schneller ... schau dir doch einfach die möglichen Bandbreiten an, dann hast du deine Antwort. 

Des Weiteren musst du dir nur mal deine jetzte Grafikkarte anschauen, 3GB+ Modelle sind selten, meistens dürften bislang 1280 bis 2024GB "Standard" sein ... jetzt schau dir bei Spielen die RAM Auslastung deines PCs an & du wirst sehen, dass 8GB DDR5 *verdammt* viel Möglichkeiten bieten.


----------



## LordCrash (22. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hier findest du einen interessanten Artikel der meine Aussage "die aber halt CPU & GPU sein können" etwas besser erklärt: AMD Elaborates on PS4's Custom ''Jaguar'' APU


Danke für den Link, schaut interessant aus. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Deutlich schneller ... schau dir doch einfach die möglichen Bandbreiten an, dann hast du deine Antwort.
> 
> Des Weiteren musst du dir nur mal deine jetzte Grafikkarte anschauen, 3GB+ Modelle sind selten, meistens dürften bislang 1280 bis 2024GB "Standard" sein ... jetzt schau dir bei Spielen die RAM Auslastung deines PCs an & du wirst sehen, dass 8GB DDR5 *verdammt* viel Möglichkeiten bieten.


Insgesamt werden die 8GB DDR5 sicherlich ausreichend sein, wobei ich mir recht sicher bin, dass spätestens mit der nächsten PC-CPU Generation DDR5 Arbeitsspeicher dann auch flächendeckend eingeführt werden wird. Aber selbst heutzutage werden in kaum einem Spiel tatsächlich 8GB Arbeitsspeicher genutzt, selbst bei für PC optimierten/entwickelten Spielen. Gleiches galt lange Zeit für die Mehrkerntechnologie, obwohl die PS3 schon seit Jahren eine Mehrkerntechnologie hat. Letztlich wird die PS 4 enorm vom DDR5 Speicher profitieren, aber letztlich ist für die Leistung der Grafikdarstellung die Ram-Zahl nur eine Komponente, die hauptsächlich für groß auflösende Texturen usw. genutzt wird. Wenn die Grafikleistung an ihre Grenzen kommt, wird auch der größere/schnellere Speicher nichts mehr bringen. Es hat ja einen Grund, warum z.B. Radeon HD 7850 oder 7870 Karten mit 2 GB DDR5 Speicher verkauft werden, da die Leistung der Karte gut mit dem Angebot an Speicher zusammenspielt. 3 oder 4 GB Grafikspeicher könnten die Karten gar nicht effektiv nutzen. Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass Grafikkarten mit 3GB+ für PC zur Einführung der PS 4 in ca. einem Jahr mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch für deutlich unter 200€ zu haben sein werden.
Was mir aber noch etwas schleierhaft vorkommt, ist die große Zahl an DDR5 Speicher in einer Low-Cost Konsole. Da muss Sony eigentlich schon gewaltig subventionieren, wenn sie hier solche Technik reinpacken. Irgendwie verstehe ich auch nicht genau, warum die Dumpingpreispolitik der Konsolenanbieter von den PC-Hardware-Herstellern einfach so geschluckt wird, immerhin stehen sie in direkter Konkurrenz zu den Konsolen. Eigentlich wäre das ein Fall für die Kartellwächter....


----------



## VigarLunaris (23. Februar 2013)

Emm was soll diese Headline mal bitte?

XYZ stellt neues Auto vor - gezeigt werden die Reifen?

Mal im ernst : Eine Präsentation einer Spielkonsole ( Hardware ) mit einem riesigen Video von Spielen in der Entwicklung. 

Präsentiert wird von der Hardware - nichts -

Was haben wir als Nettoergebnis der Präsentation?

- Controller Bildchen 
- Ein Zusatzhardware Teil für den Fernseher um rumzappeln zu können und sich dabei ein paar Aufnahme von Gesichtsentgleisungen zu machen.

Von der eigentlichen Hardware nichts. Was wird das Ding haben? Welchen Prozessor, Festplatte oder nicht, Blueray oder nicht, Netzanschlüsse welche usw. usw usw.......

Es fehlen so ziemliche alle wichtigen Eckdaten die es möglich machen würden mal einen vergleich oder gar eine Prognose zu dieser Hardware anzustellen.

Eigentlich sollte die Fachwelt darauf reagieren, wie es die Börsenwelt auch getan hat - ABLEHNUNG.

Boykott der Berichterstattung und klare Worte an den Hersteller. Ohne Preisrahmenangaben und vor allem BILDERN von der Hardware selbst, wird dieses hin und her Sony nicht gut tun.

Inbesondere der Passus " Große Enttäuschung für Besitzer von PS3-Spielesammlungen, denn die Playstation 4 wird nicht abwärtskompatibel sein. " ist nahe einer totalen Unfähigkeitsbegüntung und spricht vor allem dafür das man Titel ein zweites mal verkaufen möchte.

Einfach gesagt haben wir also erhalten :

- Du musst deine Spiele neu kaufen, denn Sie werden auf der 4er nicht mehr laufen
- Du darfst vor dem Monitor ein Foto von dir machen und auf der Couch liegend strampeln
- Der Controller kann auch als blaue Beleuchtung für die Chipsfindung eingesetzt werden.
- Du wirst auf Facebook deine gesammelten Aufnahmen bei blaulich Chipsfindung posten.

Ergo : Das ginge auch schon mit der PS3 .. wenn man nur wollte.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Februar 2013)

VigarLunaris schrieb:


> [...]
> Von der eigentlichen Hardware nichts. Was wird das Ding haben? Welchen Prozessor, Festplatte oder nicht, Blueray oder nicht, Netzanschlüsse welche usw. usw usw.......
> 
> Es fehlen so ziemliche alle wichtigen Eckdaten die es möglich machen würden mal einen vergleich oder gar eine Prognose zu dieser Hardware anzustellen.[...]


 Mir ist es langsam wirklich zu blöde jeden, pardon, hirnlosen Kommentar auseinanderzunehmen.

Es wurden so gut wie *alle* wichtigen Hardwarefakten gepostet ... CPU, GPU, Arbeitsspeicher, Festplatte, WLAN, Ethernet ( 1gbit ), Bluray 6x. ... wie kommst du, nach Tagen, dazu solche Kommentare überhaupt zu posten? 

Richtig ist, dass es bei der Präsentation selbst keine Daten gab, allerdings wurden die von mir o.g. Daten Stunden (!) nach dem Event gepostet, so das ich am nächsten Morgen um 07:30 im Büro alle für mich wichtigen Fakten nachlesen konnte.


----------



## Rabowke (23. Februar 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Insgesamt werden die 8GB DDR5 sicherlich ausreichend sein, wobei ich mir recht sicher bin, dass spätestens mit der nächsten PC-CPU Generation DDR5 Arbeitsspeicher dann auch flächendeckend eingeführt werden wird. Aber selbst heutzutage werden in kaum einem Spiel tatsächlich 8GB Arbeitsspeicher genutzt, selbst bei für PC optimierten/entwickelten Spielen.


Aber genau das hab ich doch oben gemeint ... welche Spiele nutzen heute 8GB Haupt- und Videospeicher überhaupt aus?
Danke das du meine Argumentation bestätigt!  

Damit wollte ich doch auch zum Ausdruck bringen, dass die PS4 sicherlich ein paar Jahre "Konkurrenzfähig" sein wird.

Übrigens glaube ich nicht, dass DDR5 RAM in naher Zukunft auf dem PC ein zu Hause findet, dafür stimmt mMn die komplette Architektur nicht.



> Gleiches galt lange Zeit für die Mehrkerntechnologie, obwohl die PS3 schon seit Jahren eine Mehrkerntechnologie hat. Letztlich wird die PS 4 enorm vom DDR5 Speicher profitieren, aber letztlich ist für die Leistung der Grafikdarstellung die Ram-Zahl nur eine Komponente, die hauptsächlich für groß auflösende Texturen usw. genutzt wird. Wenn die Grafikleistung an ihre Grenzen kommt, wird auch der größere/schnellere Speicher nichts mehr bringen. Es hat ja einen Grund, warum z.B. Radeon HD 7850 oder 7870 Karten mit 2 GB DDR5 Speicher verkauft werden, da die Leistung der Karte gut mit dem Angebot an Speicher zusammenspielt.


Cell Prozessoren bitte nicht mit normalen Mehrkern CPUs wie dem von Intel oder AMD vergleichen ... das ist komplett anders & ein Grund dafür, warum die PS3 mit dem Cell nicht so recht Fuß fassen konnte -> die Entwickler konnten das Ding am Anfang einfach nicht programmieren, weil es komplett neu war und bestehende Engines für 360 & PC auf dem Ding eben nicht liefen. 

Des Weiteren ist DDR5 RAM so dermaßen teuer, dass es eine "Konsumer"karte wie die 7850 oder 7870 mit mehr RAM deutlich verteuert hätte & man damit am Zielgruppenmarkt vorbei geplant hätte.



> 3 oder 4 GB Grafikspeicher könnten die Karten gar nicht effektiv nutzen. Außerdem darfst du nicht vergessen, dass Grafikkarten mit 3GB+ für PC zur Einführung der PS 4 in ca. einem Jahr mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch für deutlich unter 200€ zu haben sein werden.


Dann ist immer noch die Frage, was die PS4 kosten wird! 

Gerüchte sprechen von 350-400 EUR, soviel geben einige heute für eine Grafikkarte aus, die im Endeffekt nicht besser sein wird, als die verbaute Technologie in der PS4 *und* allein nicht lauffähig sein wird. 



> Was mir aber noch etwas schleierhaft vorkommt, ist die große Zahl an DDR5 Speicher in einer Low-Cost Konsole. Da muss Sony eigentlich schon gewaltig subventionieren, wenn sie hier solche Technik reinpacken. Irgendwie verstehe ich auch nicht genau, warum die Dumpingpreispolitik der Konsolenanbieter von den PC-Hardware-Herstellern einfach so geschluckt wird, immerhin stehen sie in direkter Konkurrenz zu den Konsolen. Eigentlich wäre das ein Fall für die Kartellwächter....


 ... nein, eher nicht. 

Das ist kein Fall für die Kartellwächter, schlussendlich ist es dir überlassen, für wieviel du deine Produkte verkaufst. Aber der eigentliche Gedanke ist richtig, wenn die angepeilten Preise von mir oben stehen, ist es wirklich verwunderlich, wie sich die PS4 im Endeffekt rechnet. Ob Sony nochmal den gleichen Fehler macht und das Ding deutlich unter Wert verkauft? Ich kanns mir in der momentanten finanziellen Situation von Sony nicht so recht vorstellen.

Was jedoch Fakt sein wird, ohne das ich es 100% weiß: der SoC von AMD wird deutlich günstiger und einfacher zu produzieren sein als die Cell CPU.


----------



## Maiernator (23. Februar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist kein Fall für die Kartellwächter, schlussendlich ist es dir überlassen, für wieviel du deine Produkte verkaufst.


 Das stimmt nicht ganz, auch wenn du mit dem anderen Recht hast.

Ein Monopolist ruft das Kartellamt erst dann auf den Plan, wenn dieser seine Macht ausnutzt. Barrieren für andere Unternehmen oder willkürlich Preissetzung nach oben zb. Denn dadurch führt das Monopol zu Marktversagen, die Hauptaufgabe des Kartellamts. Ein Monopol an sich muss zwangläufig kein Marktversagen hervorrufen. 

Aber ein Monopol liegt hier sowieso nicht vor, es ist ein klassisches Oligo-duopol im Stackelberg-modell, also zwischen MS und Sony.
Der Kunde kann also zwischen den beiden wechseln, problematisch wird es erst wenn sich beide komplett absprechen und ihre Preisentscheidung aufeinander abstimmen, also als Monopolist handeln. 

Dauert wohl zu lange das hier ausführlich. zu erläutern. Nur eins ist wichtig, das Kartellamt hat die Aufgabe bei jeder Art von Marktversagen einzuschreiten, das heißt aber nicht das ein Monopol zwangsläufig dieses Versagen hervorrufen muss, jedoch wäre eine willkürliche Ansetzung so ein Fall. Das gilt aber nur für den Monopolisten! Im freien Wettbewerb is es schnuppe, weil der Markt deinen Preis regelt.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Februar 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht ganz, auch wenn du mit dem anderen Recht hast.
> 
> Ein Monopolist ruft das Kartellamt erst dann auf den Plan, wenn dieser seine Macht ausnutzt. Barrieren für andere Unternehmen oder willkürlich Preissetzung nach oben zb. Denn dadurch führt das Monopol zu Marktversagen, die Hauptaufgabe des Kartellamts. Ein Monopol an sich muss zwangläufig kein Marktversagen hervorrufen.
> 
> ...


 
Es ist eben kein Duopol, da der PC imemr noch in direkter Konkurrenz zu den Konsolen steht. D.h. es konkurrieren also nicht nur Xbox und PS um die Spieler, sondern auch der PC. Sicherlich kann man mehr als eine Plattform besitzen, aber viele konzentrieren sich dann im Endeffekt doch auf eine Plattform. 

Daher ist es auch weder ein faires noch ein unterstützenswertes Geschäftsmodell, wenn man durch eigene Dumpingpreise die Konkurrenz ausbremsen will (in dem Fall nun mal Dumpingpreise der Konsolen gegeneinander aber vor allem auch gegen den PC). Das mag man bei einen chinesischen Billiganbieter noch ignorieren bzw. mit einem Schulterzucken quitieren, aber dass bei bekannten und angesehnen Herstellern wie Microsoft und Sony ein derartiges Verhalten immer noch bedenkenlos akzeptiert wird, stimmt mich schon nachdenklich.


----------



## Maiernator (25. Februar 2013)

Bei einigen Multititeln und evtl bei Shootern  mag das der Fall sein, aber Konsole und Pc sprechen komplett andere Kundengruppen an. Strategie und MMorpg sowieso Browser spiele, also die großen Gruppen des Pc sind auf der Konsole nicht existent.
Außerdem ist der Pc kein Unternehmen sondern selbst ein Markt. .
Im Konsolen Markt haben nur Ms und Sony wirklich Marktmacht, Nintendo kann man ausschließen(sie sprechen Casual und Kinder an)
Es ist natürlich kein perfektes Duopol(die Realität weicht immer vom Modell ab), aber hat starke Züge davon, alleine die Verkaufszahlen der letzen Generation bestätigen das, sowie die Preise. Beides nahezu ident. Genauso wie die Reaktionszeiten und verhalten(damit sind nicht Ideen oder Neuerungen gemeint) der beiden Unternehmen richtet sich in keinster weise auf Pc oder andere Märkte, sondern nur auf Ms oder Sony.


----------



## LordCrash (25. Februar 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Bei einigen Multititeln und evtl bei Shootern  mag das der Fall sein, aber Konsole und Pc sprechen komplett andere Kundengruppen an. Strategie und MMorpg sowieso Browser spiele, also die großen Gruppen des Pc sind auf der Konsole nicht existent.
> Außerdem ist der Pc kein Unternehmen sondern selbst ein Markt. .


 Richtig würde es lauten, dass der PC und die Konsolen durchaus die gleiche Zielgruppe ansprechen (für Action- und Sportspiele), während der PC eben daneben auch noch andere Kundengruppen anspricht (Strategie- und Rollenspiele). Aber gerade bei Actiontiteln (oder bei allen Titeln, die eben auf mehreren Plattformen) stehen die Konsolen in Konkurrenz mit dem PC(markt). 
Es ist schon richtig, dass du darauf verweist, dass der Markt für PC Hardware nicht homogen ist und auch nicht aus einem einzelnen Unternehmen besteht. Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Unternehmen und Kunden dieses Marktes durch die (Preis-)Politik der Konsolenhersteller benachteiligt werden. Dafür ist es übrigens auch völlig unerheblich, ob sich die Politik der Konsolenhersteller gegen den PC oder nur gegen die jeweils andere Konsole richtet, denn auch sekundäre bzw. implizierte Effekte können schädlich sein. Märkte sind ein komplexes Konstrukt und Entscheidungen wirken sich meist auf mehrere Marktteilnehmer und sogar auf verwandte Märkte und letztlich auch auf ganz verschiedene Kundengruppen aus. Das sollte man sich als Unternehmen und vora allem als Kunde immer bewusst sein.


----------

